# Abhärtung - zerstört es das PvP-Spiel?



## Jackity (14. Februar 2008)

Ich habe diesen thread aufgemacht, um zu sehen, was ihr von Abhärtung haltet. 
Ob es Sinn machte sie eingeführt zu haben oder nicht?

Ich selber spiele einen Magier und finde, dass Abhärtung das PvP-Spiel zerstört hat.

Als Magier lebt man ja meistens von den crits und vom dmg her..
durch Abhärtung wird jetzt aber beides verringert, mit 500 Abhärtung kommt man glaube auf -25 %, dass man einen crit erleidet. der schaden wird glaub um 12,5 % verringert.

Ich finde das sehr übertrieben, da ich als Magier dann kaum crits machen und wenn dann fällt der dmg doch sehr gering aus, 25 % weniger halt, bei Plattenträger und so was noch weniger dmg.

Also, wie seht ihr das mit der Abhärtung?


----------



## Neotrion (14. Februar 2008)

Ich finde es eine gute Sache, es ist ja so gedacht, dass man in PvP nicht gleich abkratzt.


----------



## Margol (14. Februar 2008)

mmh naja.. wenn du selbst 500 abhärtung hast, kassierst du ja auch weniger schaden... ^^ von daher gleicht sich das ja wieder aus  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Salumiwa (14. Februar 2008)

Sry aber du als mage beschwerst dich gegen abhärtung wovon ihr caster stoffies am meisten profitiert...weil ihr nicht mehr mit 3 schlägen down geht ? 
Ausserdem ist es nicht möglich das du bei plattenträgern "noch weniger" dmg machst da der Zauberschaden nicht von der rüstung beeinflusst wird....und 500 abhärtung ??? zeig mir mal wer das hat...wenn du das hast..kein wunder das du kein dmg mehr machst...aber 500 abhärtung ist nah am cap und nicht mehr wirklich sinnvoll


----------



## epkes (14. Februar 2008)

Ja man genau so sehe ich das auch!

Wegen der Abhärtung kann man im PVP mit PVE-Equip deshalb auch gar nichts mehr reissen.  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



Abhärtung ist schon ein nettes Ding aber dann sollte es vllt auch im PVE was bringen,
oder nicht so stark sein das es Spielentscheident ist.


----------



## Jackity (14. Februar 2008)

Margol schrieb:


> mmh naja.. wenn du selbst 500 abhärtung hast, kassierst du ja auch weniger schaden... ^^ von daher gleicht sich das ja wieder aus
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.



nagut aber wenn man als einsteiger z.B. im Alteractal mit 0 abhärtung oder so ankommt, wird man ichtig weggehauen und kann fast nix machen.. 
naja gut wie mans nimmt


----------



## Morrtis (14. Februar 2008)

bissl stellungsspiel und schon geht das ... und man sollte halt auch bei der masse bleiben


----------



## Struppistrap (14. Februar 2008)

Das wurde eingeführt, damit kämpfe nicht automatisch nach 3 oder 4 sekunden vorbei sein müssen....können sie zwar immernoch sein, aber haben beide Spieler 500 Abhärtung, wirds wohl etwas länger dauern^^


----------



## Anapurna (14. Februar 2008)

Abhärtung ist der totale Müll...


Die Kämpfe dauern super lange ( Ansichtssache ich weiß ), die Pve Spieler haben nix mehr im PvP zu suchen und die balace zwichen den Klassen ist auch fürn *****. 

Das sind 3 kleine und knappe Argumente weswegen ich niemals PvP machen würde ( vorallem nicht jetzt wo es schon das S3 PvP Set gibt).

Aber da ich eh aufgehört habe ist es mir eigendlich auch lachs...

*Senfdazugegeben*


----------



## Skrababel (14. Februar 2008)

Endlich mal ne trennung zwischen PvP und PvE


----------



## ReWahn (14. Februar 2008)

epkes schrieb:


> Ja man genau so sehe ich das auch!
> 
> Wegen der Abhärtung kann man im PVP mit PVE-Equip deshalb auch gar nichts mehr reissen.
> 
> ...


 
Genau dafür is die Abhärtung da! Damit PvP-Zocker mit ihrem Arenaequip den PvE-Zockern im PvP überlegen sind! Andersrum isses genauso, probier mal, als Warri mit Arenaequip zu tanken... Abhärtung nerft auch die Highend PvE Sets im PvP, weil die PvP Ausrüstung verhältnismässig viel Kritwertung gibt, wodurch auch t6 Chars relativ schnell totgekrittet werden...  Ich find die Abhätung ne gute Sache, war einer der bedeutendsten Schritte von Blizz um PvP und PvE voneinander zu trennen... damit keiner mit s3 equip kommen kann um nem erst t4 equippten char nen raidplatz wegzuschnappen, aber auch die t6 chars nich einach mal nebenbei inner Arena sämtliche dauer-PvP-zocker umhauen können... meiner Meinung nach ne sehr gute Sacche...


----------



## Mikaster (14. Februar 2008)

ich fühle mit , denkt euch mal so die zeit im 60-69 bg keine abhärtung da konnte man alles und jeden richtig critten! 

besonders ich als schurke bin davon sehr betroffen  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

  das letzte mal das ich nen backstab gegen nen krieger (ohne rüssi verringern, da das jetzt unbedingt nötig ist!!) gemacht habe ist viel zu lange her  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 

Abhärtung trifft Spielspaß Kritisch.
Spielspaß stirbt.


edit: plattenspeiler haben sowieso zu viel rüssi, da kommt man als alternativ schurke (Imp ambush ftw ;D) kaum gegen an! Vote 4 rüssi nerf !!!




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## AngelusMortifer (14. Februar 2008)

Mikaster schrieb:


> ich fühle mit , denkt euch mal so die zeit im 60-69 bg keine abhärtung da konnte man alles und jeden richtig critten!
> 
> besonders ich als schurke bin davon sehr betroffen
> 
> ...




und dann? instanzen mangels guter rüssi nurnoch von sehr guten heilern heilbar die auch nen besseres equip haben als der tank? das problem ist einfach das man pvp und pve schwer trennen kann und blizzard versucht es mit der abhärtung, da wenn sie rüssi etc nerfen würden würde das auch pveler betreffen 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Leginior (14. Februar 2008)

Abhärtung ist Klasse !  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 

Ich als Magier liebe es weil mir net jeder 08/15 Schurke gleich nen 4 k Crit in der Arena reinhaut und au die Chance das es critet verringert wird . Ausserdem hilft Abhärtung das nicht gleich der erste Schlag über sieg und niederlage entscheidet .


----------



## SohnDesRaben (14. Februar 2008)

Für mich habt Blizzard mit der Arena eh das Spiel zerstört.
Leute die auf einem PvP-Server spielen tun dies ja nicht ohne Grund, sie wollen ja die Herausforderung immer in Gefahr zu sein. Bloß wenn man nun sein Hauptaugenmerk auf den PvE-Content legt, weil dieser wesentlich spannender und abwechslungsreicher ist, als wenn man 24h immer in den drei Arenen oder den vier Schlachtfelder verbringt und immer und immer wieder die selben Manöver durchführt...

Geht man aber ein wenig Farmen und es blobbt hinter einem ein Kiddie-Mage/Hunter auf, der sich sein Gladiset irgendwie zusammengeleecht hat und seinem Gegner mit PvE-Equip nun deutlich überlegen ist aufgrund der Abhärtung, so ist man nur noch aufgeschmissen und kann nur hoffen, das man überlebt und den Dämel besiegt, weil man doch ein paar Kniffe in der Hinterhand hat. Aber meist treten diese Gladi-Set-Leecher-Möchtegern-Überroxxor ja nur im Doppelpack auf und es ist sowieso vorbei.

WoW besteht zu >90% aus PvE-Content und wenn man sich schön höher wagt als diese kleinen pickligen Kinder, die maximal mit ner Random-Gruppe Kara kommen, so sollte man doch nicht wegen so einem  sinnlosen Wert solche schlechten Chancen haben.

Aus der Sicht eines PvE-Players muss sich da wirklich was tun... Mein Vorschlag wäre, dass es einen erheblichen Unterschied geben sollte bei den Grundstats, also Str, Bew, Int. Dieser sollte auf PvE-Equip höher sein und PvP-Equip sollte mit Stamina und Abhärtung ja genügen.


----------



## Schiusos (14. Februar 2008)

Abhärtung ist ne sehr gute sache,du kannst nicht einfach mit T5 in Arena gehen und denken das du dann zu S2-3 einfach rankommst.Wenn du PvE Spieler bist und PvP machen willst dann hol dir ma einfach S1,dann hast du auch genug Abhärtung um gegen andere PvP Spieler zu gewinnen und sonst lass PvP und mach PvE wenn dir die Abhärtung stinkt.

MfG:Schiusos


----------



## ReWahn (14. Februar 2008)

SohnDesRaben schrieb:


> Für mich habt Blizzard mit der Arena eh das Spiel zerstört.
> Leute die auf einem PvP-Server spielen tun dies ja nicht ohne Grund, sie wollen ja die Herausforderung immer in Gefahr zu sein. Bloß wenn man nun sein Hauptaugenmerk auf den PvE-Content legt, weil dieser wesentlich spannender und abwechslungsreicher ist, als wenn man 24h immer in den drei Arenen oder den vier Schlachtfelder verbringt und immer und immer wieder die selben Manöver durchführt...
> 
> Geht man aber ein wenig Farmen und es blobbt hinter einem ein Kiddie-Mage/Hunter auf, der sich sein Gladiset irgendwie zusammengeleecht hat und seinem Gegner mit PvE-Equip nun deutlich überlegen ist aufgrund der Abhärtung, so ist man nur noch aufgeschmissen und kann nur hoffen, das man überlebt und den Dämel besiegt, weil man doch ein paar Kniffe in der Hinterhand hat. Aber meist treten diese Gladi-Set-Leecher-Möchtegern-Überroxxor ja nur im Doppelpack auf und es ist sowieso vorbei.
> ...



aufm PvP server musste damit rechnen, geschlagen zu werden. und auch für die "möchtegern-imba-roxxor-s1-leecher" gibt es immer jemanden, der mal vorbeigeflogen kommen kann um sie umzuhauen... also nicht weinen sondern freunde zu hilfe rufen oder die niederlage hinnehmen und woanders farmen.



> ich fühle mit , denkt euch mal so die zeit im 60-69 bg keine abhärtung da konnte man alles und jeden richtig critten!
> 
> besonders ich als schurke bin davon sehr betroffen angry.gif das letzte mal das ich nen backstab gegen nen krieger (ohne rüssi verringern, da das jetzt unbedingt nötig ist!!) gemacht habe ist viel zu lange her dunno.gif
> 
> ...


Ach ihr armen Schurken, die böhsen Plattenträger hauen euch kaputt? ihr armen, habt ihr echt nicht verdient! blizz sollt alle klassebn nerfen weil die doch eh alle total imba sind und nur der schurke im pvp voll schwach ist und so...

jetzt mal im ernst: wie viele Nicht-Plattenträger beschweren sich über Schurken weil die die im stunlock killen? da gibts genug glaub ich... siehs ein: in WoW kannst du nunmal nicht gegen jede klasse gewinnen, das geht allen so: krieger hauen schurken zu brei, dafür werden krieger von magiern zerrissen, welche ggen nen hexenmeister keine chance haben, der wiederum vom krieger geschlagen wird... als schurke bist du der alptraum eines jeden priesters, schamanen, ...


----------



## SohnDesRaben (14. Februar 2008)

@ReWahn

Das schlimme ist nur, dass die Leute die sich S1 leechen, denken sie sind die größten. 
Dabei gehört viel mehr können dazu einen Raidboss zu legen, als ein Match in der Arena zu gewinnen.

Wenn ich z.B. diese Leute bei uns im Raid sehe, wie sie letztendlich in langen Fights mit dem Schaden abstinken, naja, dann weiß ich ja wie die Stunde schlägt. Deshalb fliegen solche Leute bei uns raus oder werden erst gar nicht mehr aufgenommen.


----------



## sp0tz (14. Februar 2008)

Abhärtung ist zwar mies für paar Klassen (Schurke z.B.) aber es zerstört das PvP nicht...
Früher konnten Schurken oder Mages mit dem entsprechenden Equip T3 Gegner one-/twohitten... und das find ich echt nicht gut...
Die Kämpfe sind jetzt länger und fordernder... - nicht unfair ^^ (im stun sterben :>)


----------



## Tikume (14. Februar 2008)

PvP soll kein Bäm-Instant-Tod sein. Wer das erwartet will offenbar gar kein PvP machen 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## ReWahn (14. Februar 2008)

@SohnDesRaben: Kenn ich^^ gibt weiss gott genug naps, die mit s1 equip nach kara gehen und sich dann nach 2 minuten darüber wundern, dass sie oom sind, weil aufm s1 set zu wenig wille/manaregg is... 

Sowas muss nicht sein... die meisten dieser PvP Sachen sind nunmal fürs raiden ungeeignet... die ersten kara bosse lassen sich damit vielleicht noch machen, aber ich glaub, spätestens bei magtheridon oder Gruul isses aus... da braucht man dann schon seine kara epics um was zu reissen... das is halt der nachteil an diesen pvp sachen... um andere spieler zu ärgern oder um in der arena was zu reissen sind die prima, abr in raids oder hero inis is man damit teilweise schlechter dran als mit blauem equip was auf PvE ausgelegt ist...


----------



## Aîm (14. Februar 2008)

ich finde blizz sollte die abhärtung auch irgendwie bei den pve sets mit einbeziehen, weil als pve'ler hat man gegen nen s1 equipten schon kaum noch ne chance, oder eben bei wotlk den scheiß mit abhärtung wieder sein lassen und zurück zu den anfängen gegen, wo man noch mit nem t-set im pvp noch richtig imba sein konnte.


----------



## Raron@nathrezim (14. Februar 2008)

epkes schrieb:


> Ja man genau so sehe ich das auch!
> 
> Wegen der Abhärtung kann man im PVP mit PVE-Equip deshalb auch gar nichts mehr reissen.
> 
> ...





Aîm schrieb:


> weil als pve'ler hat man gegen nen s1 equipten schon kaum noch ne chance, oder eben bei wotlk den scheiß mit abhärtung wieder sein lassen und zurück zu den anfängen gegen, wo man noch mit nem t-set im pvp noch richtig imba sein konnte.



Stimmt mal garnicht! Ich bin mit meinem Ele-Schami, Raid-Skillung und 47 Abhärtung insgesamt desöfteren auf Platz 1! 
Hab auch nichts anderes als Equip auf Kara-Niveau!

P.S.: Weils ja immer heißt Screen or it didn't happen...

Hab ich extra vor paar Minuten gemacht weils mir ein Freund auch nie glaubt



			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Aîm (14. Februar 2008)

Raron@nathrezim schrieb:


> Stimmt mal garnicht! Ich bin mit meinem Ele-Schami, Raid-Skillung und 47 Abhärtung insgesamt desöfteren auf Platz 1!
> 
> P.S.: Weils ja immer heißt Screen or it didn't happen...
> 
> ...


 die meisten kills zu haben ist ja auch echt schwer... war auch fast immer ganz oben, selbst bevor ich die pvp epics hatte(, die ich auch nur geholt habe, um mein equip hinsichtlich des pve's aufzustocken 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

)


----------



## ReWahn (14. Februar 2008)

@Aim: denke nicht, dass Blizz mit WotLK das PvE Equip PvP-tauglich machen wird... ann wären Vollzeit-PvP-Spieler praktisch um ihre Existenz gebracht... und Blizz würe en ein oder anderen Kunden verlieren, was Blizz garantiert nicht will...


----------



## o0Miller0o (14. Februar 2008)

Hab nicht alles gelesen, also sry falls ich was wiederhole. 

Als Magier (ich denke mal Frost da pvp) bist du doch eh nur am Instants spammen... Bis auf ein paar Ausnahmen im BG/Arena kommst du doch eh nicht zum casten. Dauert halt ne Weile bis man beispielsweise nen Krieger down hat aber es klappt doch ganz gut  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

. Bis son 3k crit Frostbolt mal gecastet ist bist du warsch. eh schon down  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 

Desweiteren habe ich mal ne Zeit lang mit nem Feuermage in der Arena gespielt der nur PVEZeugs anhatte und der ging auch nicht schneller down als ich mit ca. 300 Abhärtung... Ich denke das wird überbewertet  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Marlix (14. Februar 2008)

epkes schrieb:


> Ja man genau so sehe ich das auch!
> 
> Wegen der Abhärtung kann man im PVP mit PVE-Equip deshalb auch gar nichts mehr reissen.
> 
> ...




WTF? Wieso soll abhärtung im PVE was bringen? Du sollst ja auch nicht mit PVE equip PVP machen daher gibt schon genug sachen die man auch aus inzen bekommt die auch einiges im PVP wegmachen is doch grad aus diesen gründen auch mit eingeführt worden.


----------



## Fallout (14. Februar 2008)

Hab net alle vorposts gelesen, aber: Man sollte bedenken das mit ~400 Abhärtung das pre bc PvP wieder hergestellt wurde, denn früher hatte man eben auch keine 35% crit..

Und ehrlich gesagt ist es für mich nicht nachvollziehbar, wie man sich als Mage über Abhärtung beschweren kann. Denn ohne Abhärtung würde die jeder und ich meine wirklich jeder, selbst blau/grün equippte Meeles fast instant down bringen. Ich krieg ja jetzt noch die krise wenn ich meinen Mage (~300 Abhärtung) spiele und im Vergleich dazu meinen Priester (~440) sehe.


----------



## K43N (14. Februar 2008)

abhärtung is nur blöd weils auch im pve nutzbar ist um crittimmun zuwerden dadurch sind tanks diearenaspieler/leecher sind im vorteil da diese einfacher das critcap erreichen aber ein pveler kann im gegensatz inner arena (fast)garnix machen wenn einfach die abhärtung vom pve crit abgekoppelt würde wärs perfekt denn ansonsten is das eigentlich ne gute sache im pvp abhärtung macht zwar den einstieg ins pvp schwer da man erstma die teile kaufen muss aber wenn man sein set voll hat merkt man nen deutlichen unterschied 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        


edit: ich komm auf 45% crit und trotzdem merkt man die reduzierung sehr deutlich wenn man mal im bg nen grün equipten oder nen s3 char trifft


----------



## Schlagetot (15. Februar 2008)

K43N schrieb:


> abhärtung is nur blöd weils auch im pve nutzbar ist um crittimmun zuwerden dadurch sind tanks diearenaspieler/leecher sind im vorteil da diese einfacher das critcap erreichen aber ein pveler kann im gegensatz inner arena (fast)garnix machen wenn einfach die abhärtung vom pve crit abgekoppelt würde wärs perfekt denn ansonsten is das eigentlich ne gute sache im pvp abhärtung macht zwar den einstieg ins pvp schwer da man erstma die teile kaufen muss aber wenn man sein set voll hat merkt man nen deutlichen unterschied
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
> ...


Naja, das geht ja hier und da evtl. bei druiden, aber bei Paladinen und krieger, die auch von Blockwertung ect leben ist PvP zeug nicht mehr sinnvoll. Schlieslich gehts ja auch um crushings, da bringt abhärtung nix.
Auserdem ist auf PvP Wertung keine Verteidigung oder zumindest sehr wenig drauf. 

Grundsätzlich ist es wohl einfach ne Geschmacksfrage ob man eine deutliche trennung zwischen pvp und PvE will. Zur Zeit ist sie im Rüstungsbereich ja schon deutlich gegeben. PvP Waffen sind ausen vor und schlagen bei gleichem Zeitaufwand imho PvE waffen.


----------



## aimbotuse (15. Februar 2008)

Tikume schrieb:


> PvP soll kein Bäm-Instant-Tod sein. Wer das erwartet will offenbar gar kein PvP machen
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.



schön und gut...nur schurken leben davon. nicht jeder hat diese billige schwerter/streitkolben skillung sondern spielen auch dolch (!old school!, das was ein schurke eigentlich auch macht...dolche nutzen). durch fast 25% (meistens nur ~20%) geht der crit derartig down, das man selbst gegen klassen im nachteil ist, wo man vorher im vorteil war. (nein ist kein geflame, is ne tatsache).
und wenn ich mir jetzt diszi priester mit 400+ abhärtung anguck...na danke, kommt kein schurke mitm crit richtig durch...und davon leben sie im endeffekt im pvp, zumindest die dolch varianten...und wenn jetzt wer kommt von wegen skill doch um...haha...wennschon sollte es für alle klassen und skillarten die gleichen chancen erhalten bleiben. und mages machen immernochn scheiß dmg mit ihren 402934324 instant skills =/

flame me <3


----------



## Thug (15. Februar 2008)

und wieder ein Weinthread von einem der in der Arena oder im BG was auf die Fresse gekriegt hat  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 
lasst Euch doch garnet drauf ein!  Lass es halt sein mit dem PvP  und mach Dein PvE Ding  und geh bei Mami Titti lutschen  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Leîja - Arthas (15. Februar 2008)

Tikume schrieb:


> PvP soll kein Bäm-Instant-Tod sein. Wer das erwartet will offenbar gar kein PvP machen
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


/signed ... wer sowas will hat wohl zuviele omgrofllolcritvideos geguckt ....



Thug schrieb:


> ...und geh bei Mami Titti lutschen
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
> ...



... so n spruch muss trotzdem net sein auch wenn er eins auf die fresse bekommen hat xD

find abhärtung ganz ok ... aber man merkt ganz schnell ob n pro mit skill dahinter hockt oder doch nur n leecher kiddy ... bester fall bei meinem arena partner  (heal dudu 2k +heal xD) und ich (hunter 162 (lol) abhärtung) im arena auf S3 euippte priest/hunter combi getroffen dachten auch "ach du sche...." aber ham sie trotzdem gelegt ... kann mich auch zu kumpel in die dicken arena teams reinstopfen lassen und punkte leechen ... oder erst selber punkte runterzoggen und dann die punkte von paar pros auf die gewünschte wertung zoggen lassen wo sie dann solange stehen bleibt bis man sein geliebtes S3 I AM THE ROXXOR IMBÄR KING set komplett hat ... und ? knoob bleibt knoob und ohne persönlichen skill wirds zwar echt schwer ihn umzuhauen aber machbar ...

in diesem sinne 
so long
Leija


----------



## aimbotuse (15. Februar 2008)

Thug schrieb:


> und wieder ein Weinthread von einem der in der Arena oder im BG was auf die Fresse gekriegt hat
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
> ...



und das sind solche leute die im bg nur am whinen sind oder leechen. thx <3

viel lustiger find ich das bei so ner vernünftigen diskussion immer so 2-3 kiddys auftauchen und solche sprüche reinwerfen...
sind im endeffekt doch die schlimmsten von allen, aber müßte er ja wissen 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Apophi$ (15. Februar 2008)

Naja ich trauer den Zeiten nach als noch irgend eine Milchkuh mit zb dem Aschandi auf mich zugelaufen kahm und man direkt einen Bogen um ihn machte *fg* Abhärtung hin oder her Pvp ist im groben und ganzen einfach zu lange vernachlässigt worden und wurde dann auf extreme Weise gepushed in einem Ausmaß der im groben und ganzen  zu übertrieben ist sei es von den Sets bis zu den Waffen


----------



## Fruchtgummi (15. Februar 2008)

Naja mit S3 und was weiß ich wieviel Abhärtung braucht man auch keinen Skill mehr. Finds halt nur sehr Schade das gelegenheits PvP'ler wie meine wenigkeit im BG total die Arschkarte gezogen weil jeder Gimp mit S1 einen platt macht nur weil man mit 0 Abhärtung da reingeht. War meiner Meinung nach früher, als es halt die PvP Sets ohne Abhärtungskram gab, das PvP um einiges lustiger. Geh ich jetzt rein wirst nur doof angeschaut... weil man kein S1 Gimp is und halt mit Raidequip aufteaucht. Sry aber ab und zu will ich auch mal wieder nen AV sehen und mir davor nicht Wochenlang beschissene Arenen bzw. BGs antun sondern einfach mal Spass haben  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Wodansson (15. Februar 2008)

Hallo zusammen.

Also ich stehe dieser ganzen Abhärtungsgeschichte eigentlich schon skeptisch gegenüber.

Ok,ich spiel auf nem PVE Realm,bin eigentlich die ganze Zeit MT,aber ab und an überkommts mich halt und dann skill ich halt mal auf 31/30 um und geh bisserl Arena und BG machen.

So weit,so gut.

Jetzt steh ich zum Beispiel irgendwo im Arathibecken und sehe an der Säge nen gegnerischen Hexer.
Denk mir"Hm,Hexer,Insignie bereit,Tollkühnheit und Todeswunsch,Berserkerwut sowieso,also Attacke."

Ansturm,Berserkerhaltung,White Hit und MS............Yeahaa,Crit mit 780 dmg!!!!!!

Versteht mich nicht falsch,ich will ja im BG nicht alles mit 2 Schlägen töten aber wenn ich mir nen muskelbepackten,in vielen Kämpfen gestählten Krieger vorstelle der mit ner riesigen 2h Axt auf einen Stoffträger einschlägt,dann stell ich mir doch die Frage ob der Schaden (wenn man es so nennen kann) in irgendeiner Relation steht.

Bevor jetzt irgendwelche Flames kommen,Equip besteht aus S2 und den normalen Ehrebelohnungen,also kein PVE set.

Hebe die Haare

Der Woda


----------



## Karoon (15. Februar 2008)

Also zum ganzen Thema abhärtung pvp im pve sag ich mal nur folgendes...

ICH^^ bin pve/pvp begeistert...darum pvp server, da ich aber nich ausschließlich pvp machen will da das schnell langweilig und vor allem frustrierend werden kann mach ich nebenher noch pve. Ich persönlich finds net schlecht das die pvp klamotten abhärtung haben nur dann sollten die sachen auch NUR und AUSSCHLIEßLICH für´s pvp verfügbar sein, sprich bg und arena. Weil ich weis nicht ob´s euch schonmal passiert is das ihr was weis ich kara funraid macht und habt mal 2 oder 3 pvp´ler  (dazu zusagen reine pvp´ler) dabei...die absolut keine ahnung haben vom pve und die mir als pve´ler erklären wollen wie´s geht..sry aber ich finds ganz lustig und schon leicht anmaßend...ich mein ich hab einen char zum raiden und 2 für´s pvp...leute entscheidet euch und bleibt dabei oder macht beides mir auch egal nur ich maße mir auch net an tipp´s an jemanden zu verteilen der ne 2k arenawertung hat...derjenige hat meinen respekt verdient weil unheimlich schwer is soweit zu kommen und es sollte auch anderst rum sein...es gehört schon was dazu ssc, tk, mh ect zu raiden und zu clearen..denkt mal drüber nach...

so far


----------



## Karoon (15. Februar 2008)

sry für doppel hatte nen dicken inet lag-.-


----------



## ichbinnichtschuld (15. Februar 2008)

Jackity schrieb:


> durch Abhärtung wird jetzt aber beides verringert, mit 500 Abhärtung kommt man glaube auf -25 %, dass man einen crit erleidet. der schaden wird glaub um 12,5 % verringert.



andersrum -12,5% critchance, und kritschaden u 25% reduziert


ansich is abhärtung cool, besonders als heiler^^


----------



## Sefer (15. Februar 2008)

Abhärtung versaut normales spielen auf PvP-Servern...

Ich bin eigentlich ein Spieler der nur PvE macht... Habe aber auf einem PvP-Server angefangen weil ich Open PvP mag... Seit es Abhärtung gibt kommt man nicht mehr zum Questen... 

Ich Queste zum Beispiel auf den Feldern des Hügellandes... was kommt? wie immer, ein Alli... Was machen Allianzler da? ganken... was anderes gibts da eh nicht für die zu tun...

Es sind da also ca. 6 low Level Hordler am Questen, da kommt ein Alli Schurke und haut alle mit einem Hieb um... da denkt man doch... nachdem man das 7 ma gestorben ist... ich log ma um... komme mit meinen PvE Equipten Warlock an... Der Schurke war nicht schwer zu finden... man musste nur auf den Chat achten, wo dauernd welche um Hilfe baten... Sehe ihn, denk so, ein Shadowbolt als Begrüßung... widerstanden... naja... ich mach es kurz... außer 2 Dots, allem widerstanden, fear + deathcoil auch... und als er bei mir war hat es 4 Sekunden gedauert bis ich down war...

Ich finde nicht nur dass seit der Abhärtung das PvP spielen zerstört ist, sondern seit den Bg... und Arena...

Ich vermisse die WoW Angfangszeit, wo es bei Tarrens Mühle und Southshore richtig Action gab... Es gibt keine Gruppen von Spielern mehr die durch die Gegenden ziehen und kleine Außenposten, Lager oder gleich Hauptstädte angreifen... manchmal gibt es noch sowas, aber zu selten, warscheinlich weil es nix dafür gibt, wie fette Sets die aussehen wie T-Sets... Jetzt stehen nurnoch alle in Shattrath rum und warten dass sie endlich ins Bg oder in die Arena können...


----------



## pombär (15. Februar 2008)

ReWahn schrieb:


> Genau dafür is die Abhärtung da! Damit PvP-Zocker mit ihrem Arenaequip den PvE-Zockern im PvP überlegen sind! Andersrum isses genauso, probier mal, als Warri mit Arenaequip zu tanken... Abhärtung nerft auch die Highend PvE Sets im PvP, weil die PvP Ausrüstung verhältnismässig viel Kritwertung gibt, wodurch auch t6 Chars relativ schnell totgekrittet werden...  Ich find die Abhätung ne gute Sache, war einer der bedeutendsten Schritte von Blizz um PvP und PvE voneinander zu trennen... damit keiner mit s3 equip kommen kann um nem erst t4 equippten char nen raidplatz wegzuschnappen, aber auch die t6 chars nich einach mal nebenbei inner Arena sämtliche dauer-PvP-zocker umhauen können... meiner Meinung nach ne sehr gute Sacche...




naja dann seid ihr wohl alles noobs 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

  ich geh mit meinem pve shadow ins bg und bash alles weg, und da kann der 1000 abhärtung haben ... und ich hab noch nichma t6 ..

oder vielleicht hab ich auch einfach nur das worauf es wirklich ankommt --> nämlich Skill , denn Skill immernoch > als equip , wer holt sich schon die crap pvp items wenns im pve 1000 ma bessere gibt... und ja mir macht pvp sehr viel spass, das mach ich seit 3 jahren mittlerweile nebenbei, ohne pvp würd ich längst kein wow mehr spielen, also kann und darf ich das auch behaupten, in der arena kommts bissl auf abhärtung an, aber wer spielt schon arena, da kommts mittlerweile eh nur noch aufs mana drauf an... regt euch lieber auf das blizzard die pfeiffen das av versaut haben.. ne da wird hier über son mist gesprochen

naja 

mfg


----------



## Philoktetes70 (15. Februar 2008)

Naja Blizz hat sich damit das Balancing Problem ein wenig einfacher gemacht.
Ist nur kacke das man jetzt z.b. als Dolch schurke sich einen abrackert bis ein Krieger oder dudu in Bär down ist.
Blizz hat da zu wenig nachgedacht, wie z.b. ein Item im 70er bereich das 80 Rüstung oder so Ignoriert *lol*.

Gruss


----------



## Crash_hunter (15. Februar 2008)

Jackity schrieb:


> nagut aber wenn man als einsteiger z.B. im Alteractal mit 0 abhärtung oder so ankommt, wird man ichtig weggehauen und kann fast nix machen..
> naja gut wie mans nimmt




öhm lol nein? ich kille als trefsicherheits hunter mit crap equipment auf lvl 67 die mages, andere hunter. Stinke nur gegen überequipte hunter, normale hexer, krieger (grummel), Schurken ftw-.-


alles ne frage des skills.


----------



## Bablione (15. Februar 2008)

Ich komme mit meinem PVE Equip in der Arena sehr gut Zurecht ( heiler ). Also die Aussage, das man mit PVE equip nich PVP machen kann stimmt einfach nicht.


----------



## DaMosha (15. Februar 2008)

SohnDesRaben schrieb:


> @ReWahn
> 
> Das schlimme ist nur, dass die Leute die sich S1 leechen, denken sie sind die größten.
> Dabei gehört viel mehr können dazu einen Raidboss zu legen, als ein Match in der Arena zu gewinnen.
> ...




Is natürlich herrlich, wenn man wenig Ahnung hat.
Schau mal auf maxdps.com wenn ich da meine Raidwerte eintrage sehe ich:
O.O in den Instanzen die wir clear haben (ssc / tk) is mein PvPequip besser / gleichwertig vom Dmg her.

Und davon ist es ja wohl sau leicht nen PvE Boss zu legen, nur der Tank muss nen wenig arbeiten, du als Fury hast wohl so den einfachen Job (spiele auch fury), ihr geht kara? Ok, was musst du da machen?

1. Attumen (wenn du 2t tank bist) bissl mittanken in der einen Phase (net wirklich schwer) sonst Dmg mit toller 3 / 4 Tasten spielweise (Blutdurst, Wirbelwind,Toben + evlt Herois Strike)

2. Moroes (kenn ich euer setup net, aber ich schreibs ma so wie wirs machen) Dmg auf moroes, tolle 3/4 tasten, wie skillig und schwer, wenn der mt den CC bekommt halt über nen makro / per hand schild+deffstance

3. Theater eigtl immer Dmg+nen wenig laufen

4. Maid yeah tank and spank für dich, vllt ma kurz rausrennen und bandage falls eure heiler schlafen

5. Kurator Dmg auf Adds, Dmg auf Kura, Dmg auf Adds, Dmg auf Kura ... ... ... ....

6. Arans schemen, Dmg, Dmg, Dmg + casts unterbrechen (bei diesen 2.5 sec casts net wirklich schwer)

7. Theater - Freiloot

8. Prinz - Dmg, Dmg, Dmg, rausrennen beim Debuff, warten, Dmg, Dmg Dmg

9. Nightbane (oooohh eine Ausnahme) diese tollen farben da benutzen sonst Dmg, Dmg, Dmg

10. Siechhuf - Dmg auf X, Dmg auf Y, Dmg auf Z --> Dmg Dmg Dmg

11. Nightbane Hmm lass mich überelegen... Dmg? Oooohh und bei der Addphase bissl bewegen + Dmg

___________________________

Als Fury in Kara hat man die schwere aufgabe 90% der zeit dmg zu machen, nebenbei selten mal nen cast zu stoppen (oft mals 2 spieler pro cast bei aran) und ein wenig zu heilen.
Das soll schwer sein???

Und im 25er content wirds net härter für Furys, im SSC beginnts mit Lurker, Dmg auf boss, wenn er diese schwer zu übersehe animation macht, abtauchen, Dmg auf Murlocs - fertig, könnte so ewig fortfahren.

PvE ist nicht schwer, wenn jeder mal seine lustigen Taktiken kennen würde (die eher simpel sind), dann kann man im PvE rasant voranschreiten ohne super equip (siehe chinesische gilde, nach 7 wochen BC Illidan down, liegt wohl daran, dass man kein gutes Equip im PvE braucht, auch keinen Skill, sondern nur die Taktiken kennen muss und bissl koordiniert sein sollte).

Davon ab hinkt dein Vergleich:

Raidboss - 1 Arenamatch

gewaltig, ein Raidboss gibt 2-4 epics, dazu beim trash vllt auch noch was, ein Arenamatch gibt gaaaaarrrr nix.
Natürlich sollt es nen bissl länger dauern nen Boss zu legen als 1 match zu spielen, die rewards sind ja auch anders.

Abhärtung ist eigtl ne gute Sache, wie schon geschrieben wurde, würde sonst die Arena von PvElern dominiert sein, is ja immer noch so, dass einige PvE items besser sind als die Pvpteile für den slot.

Ich verstehe nicht, wer über Abhärtung heulen sollte:

Die PvPler? nein, wie gesagt haben sie so faire chancen im PvP ohne vorher den ganzen raidcontent zu clearen.

Die PvEler? nein, wenn es keine abhärtung gebe, würden die s1/2/3 items auf den anderen Slots duetlich mehr Punkte bekommen, wodurch man mit PvP equip im PvEbereich was reißen könnte, und darüber beschweren sich ja alle.


----------



## inselberg (15. Februar 2008)

lieber magier, 

bist wohl schon lange keinem schurken mehr über den weg gelaufen oder kannst dich einfach nicht mehr dran erinnern wie es ohne abhärtung war...

hier ne kleine zusammenfassung:

schurke *pling pling bumm* magier tot



> Ich komme mit meinem PVE Equip in der Arena sehr gut Zurecht ( heiler ). Also die Aussage, das man mit PVE equip nich PVP machen kann stimmt einfach nicht.


hängt davon ab was du spielst... und mit welcher wertung .. 2on2/3on3 <1800 braucht du zb als paladin keine abhärtung, bei allem anderen wäre ich da sehr sehr vorsichtig mit der aussage


----------



## Kittygirl (15. Februar 2008)

olol

Ich musste lachen als ich laß, das dies ein Magier schrieb.

Ihr Magier braucht schonmal am wenigsten Whinen und wenn ihr whinen wollt geb ich euch auch noch Käse dazu.

Ihr rennt doch teilweiße mit bis zu 450abhärtungs cap im BG rum und könnt nur eislanzen spammen bis zum geht nicht mehr.
Aber wehe ihr fresst mal nen 4500er Shadowbolt dann nix wie in Eisblock und wegblinzeln danach das is sowas von arm.

btw. Ja Flamed mich ich werd geil davon *lol*


----------



## Varek Varsson (15. Februar 2008)

der sinn der abhärtung war eigentlich, dass leute die dicke t-sets hatten nicht unbedingt zu viel reißen im pvp-deswegen sind die sets darauf ausgelegt zu überleben.
und mal im ernst abhärtung denke ist liegt bei 350 wenn du gut bist.und stoffies kommts gerade zu gute wobei ihr immer noch opfer für schurken seid  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 

auf jeden fall hat sich wer ausnahmsweise mal was dabei gedacht in WoW  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Drakyr (15. Februar 2008)

Jackity schrieb:


> Ich habe diesen thread aufgemacht, um zu sehen, was ihr von Abhärtung haltet.
> Ob es Sinn machte sie eingeführt zu haben oder nicht?
> 
> Ich selber spiele einen Magier und finde, dass Abhärtung das PvP-Spiel zerstört hat.
> ...


Ich finde nicht denn:
1. Es gleicht sich aus  da du ja auch Abhärtung hast deinem Gegner geht es nun also genau so.
2. Es ist halt nicht alles so schnell vorbei weil man länger lebt.
3. Du machst als Mage an plattenträger weniger dmg als an Leder etc.?Das glaubt dir keiner xD
Magie wird nur von den Wiederständen beeinflusst und nicht von der Armor!


----------



## Myhordi (15. Februar 2008)

Jackity schrieb:


> Ich habe diesen thread aufgemacht, um zu sehen, was ihr von Abhärtung haltet.
> Ob es Sinn machte sie eingeführt zu haben oder nicht?
> 
> Ich selber spiele einen Magier und finde, dass Abhärtung das PvP-Spiel zerstört hat.
> ...


----------



## Ilúvatar1 (15. Februar 2008)

aimbotuse schrieb:


> schön und gut...nur schurken leben davon. nicht jeder hat diese billige schwerter/streitkolben skillung sondern spielen auch dolch (!old school!, das was ein schurke eigentlich auch macht...dolche nutzen). durch fast 25% (meistens nur ~20%) geht der crit derartig down, das man selbst gegen klassen im nachteil ist, wo man vorher im vorteil war. (nein ist kein geflame, is ne tatsache).
> und wenn ich mir jetzt diszi priester mit 400+ abhärtung anguck...na danke, kommt kein schurke mitm crit richtig durch...und davon leben sie im endeffekt im pvp, zumindest die dolch varianten...und wenn jetzt wer kommt von wegen skill doch um...haha...wennschon sollte es für alle klassen und skillarten die gleichen chancen erhalten bleiben. und mages machen immernochn scheiß dmg mit ihren 402934324 instant skills =/
> 
> flame me <3




3min pyro skillung kanste in der arena gleich mal knicken...und sowieso für magier gibt es 1 skillung für die arena schurken haben da mehr luft...und du lässt dich von nem magier onehitten? mach es wie die magier spezialisiere dich auf den CC in der Arena. wenn ich 5er mache bin ich mehr mit frosten, sheepen countern und slowen beschäftigt als mit schaden machen weil man eh ned gross zu schaden machen kommt da bleibt halt nur der CC um am Team zu helfen. und zu disc priester mit 400 abhärtung da haben nicht nur schurken ein problem....


----------



## sphero (15. Februar 2008)

Jackity schrieb:


> Ich habe diesen thread aufgemacht, um zu sehen, was ihr von Abhärtung haltet.
> Ob es Sinn machte sie eingeführt zu haben oder nicht?
> 
> Ich selber spiele einen Magier und finde, dass Abhärtung das PvP-Spiel zerstört hat.
> ...



Im PvP finde ich Abhärtung allgemein schon okay, es vergrössert zwar die kluft zwischen den hardcore pvp'lern und den casuals - was es im endeffekt zwar nicht grade leicht für Einsteiger macht, bzw. unmöglich - aber es hat seinen "Sinn" irgendwo um Arena matches ausgeglichener zu halten in den höheren Regionen so ab 2100+

Was das Zeug allerdings im PvE zu suchen hat (das ganze PvP Equip allgemein) ist mir ein Rätsel - hier sollte Blizzard endlich eingreifen und Abhärtung im PvE Content nicht nur nutzlos machen (wie es momentan ist) sondern sogar soweit gehen es schädigend einzusetzen - sprich; je mehr Abhärtung desto mehr verringert sich die eigene crit chance, was empfindliche damage einbussen zur folge hätte auf der einen Seite UND ganz wichtig; Es würden endlich weniger S1 gimps versuchen in Instanzen wie SSC/TK mitgehen zu dürfen... was wir so an bewerbungen bekommen ist echt der Hammer, niemals Kara gesehen aber SSC/TK und am besten mit 3.4 Hyjal... da bleibt einem die Spucke weg. Der nebeneffekt wäre wohl auch dass sich wieder einige "auch" auf PvE Konzentrieren und PvP wieder nebenher machen.

Daher sage ich einfach ganz dreist: NERF Abhärtung hart! (im PvE Content).

btw. ich bin Dolche Schurke > PvE ..hin und wieder mal PvP okay, aber nur PvP ist ja sau langweilig.


----------



## DaMosha (15. Februar 2008)

inselberg schrieb:


> hängt davon ab was du spielst... und mit welcher wertung .. 2on2/3on3 <1800 braucht du zb als paladin keine abhärtung, bei allem anderen wäre ich da sehr sehr vorsichtig mit der aussage



Will ich sehen, wie du als Pala ohne abhärtung im 2er in Blutdurst auf nen rating von 1750 kommst, vllt auf diesen tollen neuen pools wo echsekessel drin ist und man zu 2t ne 3er wertng von 1850 bekommen kann, aber nicht auf harten pools.


----------



## Tikume (15. Februar 2008)

Sefer schrieb:


> Abhärtung versaut normales spielen auf PvP-Servern...



Du mixt hier Sachen die nichts miteinander zu tun haben. Vor lammen hat Abhärtung ja nun gar nichts damit zu tun.
- Was hat Abhärtung mit ganken zu tun?
- Was hat Abhärtung damit zu tun wenn jemand low Levels killt?
- Dass Leute lieber BGs machen hat auch nichts mit Abhärtung zu tun.


----------



## Pymonte (15. Februar 2008)

@Sefer der Schurke hatte vermutl. mantel der Schatten an, das hat nix mit abhärtung zu tun.
Und Horde gankt 1:1 wie alle also wayne.

@die schurken, die denken das sie mich totprügeln können (bin mage). So lange eisblock/medallion d. Allianz kein CD hat macht ihr keinen Schaden an mir und meisten klebt ihr eh nur an den anderen Klassen und streichelt die en bissel...aber wirklich totcritten tut ihr nix.

@DaMosha. Ich weiß ja nicht, ob euer Raid jemals höhere Encounter angeht (weil T5 kann ja jeder 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 ), aber die meisten Klassen sind bei Keal/Vashj und besser mit PvP - Gear aufgeschmissen. Zu wenig Mana, kein Hit/Spellhit, Abhärtuung anstatt anderer Werte. Weiß nicht, so lohnenswert isses net. Natürlich gibts Klassen wos schon guter Ersatz ist, aber ne reine PvP equipte Gruppe wird nie was in den großen Raid-Instanzen reißen.

Man kommt außerdem mit gehobenem PvE Gear auch gut gegen Abhärtung an. Hab mit PvE-Gear auch 10k + leben, keine Abhärtung und  überlebe dennoch im PvP. Ich spiel zwar net aktiv Arena, aber ab und an mal helfe ich aus. ob ich nun en 8k Pyro Crit (nicht Instant) mache oder 6,5k...wayne^^ die Öeute fallem trotzdem wie die Fliegen. Nur der Support und das Teamplay muss eben stimmen, dann is Abhärtung auch schnell ausgeglichen.


----------



## FERT (15. Februar 2008)

pvpler im pve xD
das sind diese hunter die mm geskillt sind und totstellen für etwas schlechtes halten

ontopic : 
ich find das pvp jetzt eh generell schlecht, egal ob abhärtung ... oder nicht.
früher wo man noch was tuen musste um gutes equip zu bekommen (rank14!) ... da war pvp in meinen augen noch am besten
damals hatte der wl keine 11-14k hp ... und die damage zahlen waren auch weitaus geringer (von allein klasse ! hp/damage)
aber naja :/ die zeiten kommen leider eh nie wieder


----------



## dannyl2912 (15. Februar 2008)

Ich bin ein reinrassiger PvEler und bin für Archimonde gezwungen mir das Medallion der Allianz zu holen. Wenn ich teilweise sehe, was da abgeht. Hab meine DoTs mit einem Bruchteil von dem ticken sehen, was sie normal ticken würden (unter 25% des normalen Schadens). Ich habe mit PvP nichts weiter am Hut und muss nun trotzdem sehen, dass ich die Menge an Ehre zusammen bekomme. Mir sieht man ja an, dass ich nur PvE-Zeugs an habe und bin gleich Opfer Nr.1 vor allem für Schurken, Krieger und mittlerweile auch Schamanen. Der Höhepunkt war, dass letzte Woche im BG gleich 5 Schurken auf mich los gegangen sind, wehren ist sinnlos. Einfach nur zugucken, wie man zermetzelt wird. Dass da noch ein Krieger reingestürmt ist, will ich nicht weiter an die große Glocke hängen. Instant-Schreckensgeheul ist sinnlos, der Krieger ist immun dagegen und die Untoten benutzen den ihren Willen der Verlassenen, wenn das nicht geht womöglich die Insignie/das Medallion. Wenn ich das benutze, bin ich sofort wieder im Stun oder hab nen schönes Gift drauf, normal ist das nicht.

Dass die Allianz so richtig ungeordnet losstürmt ist noch ein anderer Aspekt. Ich frage mich, wie das mit dem Ehre leechen überhaupt gegangen sein soll. Alle vor zur Flagge, die eigene steht unbewacht da und die Horde kommt mit 3 und mehr Leuten an und ich stehe alleine wehrlos da. Das kann es auch nicht sein.

Ich habe nur eine Bitte, gebt uns für das PvE ein Anti-Fear-Trinket für Marken oder ähnlichem, was nur in Instanzen wirkt.


----------



## Tolan (15. Februar 2008)

Ich wäre grundsätzlich dafür das PvP Equip auch nur in den BG oder Arenen zu tragen ist.


----------



## Natsumee (15. Februar 2008)

Also Abhärtung find ich klasse den so hatt man endlich einen Grossen unterschied zwischen PVP und PVE

Und als Stoffie ist man sowiese froh über abhärtung

Man macht vllt bsichen weniger schaden jedoch machen die anderen auch weniger schaden

und recht so das neulinge kaum Abhärtung haben wäre ja auch zu schön wen man al sneuling sich gegen leute behaupten kan die schon die ganze zeit PVP machen also zuerst verdienen dan gewinnen 

mfg


----------



## cazimir (15. Februar 2008)

Naja Abhärtung hat das verringert, was vorher bei den Klassen solch ein großer Vorteil war. Magier finde ich ein gutes Beispielt: Entweder du haust den Gegner sofort tot oder du bist tot. Viel Zeit blieb da nicht.

Durch die Abhärtung ist das jetzt ein bisschen mehr ausbalanciert. Das ist wohl für Arena unumgänglich ^^.

Allerdings ist es schade, dass man mit PvE Equip nicht wirklich PvP spielen kann. Arena mit einer niedrigen Wertung geht noch, aber wenn man in BG auf einen mit PvE Equip und auf einen mit PvP Equip haut ist der Unterschied schon gewaltig.


Ausserdem lässt es gewisse "Profis" denken, dass PvP Equip so gut wie PvE ist, weil es das Itemlvl hochpusht 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## ReWahn (15. Februar 2008)

pombär schrieb:


> naja dann seid ihr wohl alles noobs
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
> ...



Scheint aber eher die Ausnahme zu sein, dass jemand mit PvE Equip im bg was reisst... sonst würden hier net all die PvEler rumweinen dass Abhärtung so böse ist...

zum Thema Abhärtung zum tanken wegen Kritimmunität: kritimmun wird man davon recht schnell, ja, aber man frisst ohne genug deffwertung im raid viel zu viel schaden (auch ohne gekrittet zu werden) um lange zu Überleben... Deffwertung bringt ja +parry, +block, +dodge, +miss und -krit... alles in allem im PvE deutlich Sinnvoller als Abhärtung... die eben nur -krit bringt...


----------



## Minastirit (15. Februar 2008)

Abhärtung ist ein buff für jeden heiler und ein nerf für jede "bäm" klasse.
Warri und meele schami sind davon am meisten betroffen .. vor bc war onehitten möglich bei vielen stoffis
jetzt überlebt jeder hexer der 15k life und 400 abhärtung + soullink hat das ohne viele kratzer..

balanced war das ganze nie aber seit abhärtung sind gewisse klassen einfach 100 mal besser geworden


----------



## Hademar (15. Februar 2008)

Ich finde Abhärtung gar nicht so übel!!!

Da man eben eine Unterteilung in PVE und PVP hat und mal ehrlich ... Ich denke nicht das ein PVE ler was in der Arena/BG zu suchen hat!!!!!!!!!!

Ich hab beides: 

Arena S1 -> wird weiter aus gebaut^^
Und PVE Zeug (Kara Epics und T4 Helm und Handschuhe)

Außerdem denke Ich das das S1 ne gute Starthilfe ist für beide Sachen (Trage noch S1 Schultern und Hose bei Kara zum Healen..so lange ich nichts besseres habe)


----------



## champy01 (15. Februar 2008)

> Abhärtung - zerstört es das PvP-Spiel?



ja, weil Dolche für Schurken unbrauchbar geworden sind. Und das war es was Schurken ausmacht. Mit Schwertern kommt man sich wie ein Krieger vor nur eben schwächer.


----------



## dannyl2912 (15. Februar 2008)

Hademar schrieb:


> Ich finde Abhärtung gar nicht so übel!!!
> 
> Da man eben eine Unterteilung in PVE und PVP hat und mal ehrlich ... Ich denke nicht das ein PVE ler was in der Arena/BG zu suchen hat!!!!!!!!!!
> 
> ...



Man ist als nicht Untoter dazu gezwungen PvP zu machen, um das Medallion zu holen. Andere Möglichkeiten habe ich bei Archimonde nicht, um ein Fear abzubrechen. Man hat nie genug Priester mit und auf Schamanen darf man mit dem Totem auch nicht hoffen.


----------



## Viivelas (15. Februar 2008)

Da das Medallion auch dem Raid zu gute kommt sollte es kein Problem sein ein paar Mitspieler für BG's zu finden. Wenn ihr gut aufeinadner eingspielt sein ist es meistens kein Problem zu gewinnen, so oft trift man auch nicht auch Stammgruppen.


----------



## Minastirit (15. Februar 2008)

dannyl2912 schrieb:


> Man ist als nicht Untoter dazu gezwungen PvP zu machen, um das Medallion zu holen. Andere Möglichkeiten habe ich bei Archimonde nicht, um ein Fear abzubrechen. Man hat nie genug Priester mit und auf Schamanen darf man mit dem Totem auch nicht hoffen.




das ding kostet 3000 ehre .. soviel hast du wenn du open pvp machst ^^ für pve braucht man ja nicht das verbesserte


----------



## Grimmrog (15. Februar 2008)

Abhärtung ist der PvP killer für alle neu 70er, da sie so keinen dmg mehr machen udn selbst umfallen wie die Fliegen, ohne equip kein PvP. udn als neu 70er wird man da kein Land sehen.


----------



## Pymonte (15. Februar 2008)

Minastirit schrieb:


> das ding kostet 3000 ehre .. soviel hast du wenn du open pvp machst ^^ für pve braucht man ja nicht das verbesserte



wenn man keine Ahnung hat , ich denke du weißt wie der Spruch weiter geht.

DENN man braucht ja genau die große!

Les erst mal Encounter durch eh du was sagst. Man braucht die Große Insignie für ca 17k ehre, denn Archi feart alle 30sek. SO hat man wenigstens jeden 4. Fear einen Schutz (wenn man kein Totem/Beserker Stance hat).

Ich musst das Drecksteil auch erfarmen, aber in AV mit sonderehere gings recht fix.

-.- Solche Leute liebe ich...


----------



## Minastirit (15. Februar 2008)

Pymonte schrieb:


> wenn man keine Ahnung hat , ich denke du weißt wie der Spruch weiter geht.
> 
> DENN man braucht ja genau die große!
> 
> ...



Dann hol halt die grosse .. 17k ist auch nicht viel 
Ich hab die grosse 2mal und meine s2/s3 teile .. für pvp muss man auch gold für verzauberungen (die es nur im pve gibt) farmen
und für pve muss man halt pvp machen .. so schlimm mal mit ner stam (25 seit ihr ja schon die das holen wollen) kurz av gehen da ist 70% auch pve drinn ..


----------



## dannyl2912 (15. Februar 2008)

Pymonte schrieb:


> wenn man keine Ahnung hat , ich denke du weißt wie der Spruch weiter geht.
> 
> DENN man braucht ja genau die große!
> 
> ...




Da muss ich dir recht geben, die Kleine taugt aber auch gar nichts. Die habe ich bereits und die große darf ich mir mühsam erarbeiten, ich will gar nicht mitzählen wie viel mal die Allianz dabei das BG verloren hat.


----------



## nolanrap (15. Februar 2008)

JA es Zerstört das Spiel!

Genau wie in kurzer zeit epics für bisschen BG kassieren... alles viel zu einfach geworden...  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 

Früher war rogue ne gefürchtete PVP klasse, heute? außer Kolben Rogue finde ich das Meiste recht lächerlich

Stoffis? fast oder genausoviel HP wie en Plattenträger... gehen zwar schnell down aber trotzdem ^^

WL und PVP? außer SL im PVP außer BG und 5on5 nicht zu gebrauchen wie ich finde. Fear is lächerlich mittlerweile gibt zuviele Konter möglichkeiten. Gefürchtete überpowerte klasse? wohl kaum... habe selber WL und zocke auchmal gegen WL, kein ding...  er ist zwar Stark aber wenn mann weiß wie leicht auszukontern...

usw. und sofort

im PVP wurden einfach änderungen vorgenommen die das Spielgefühl der einzelnen Klassen so Stark verändert haben das ein Stoffi sich garnichtmehr wie ein Stoff Träger fühl, Rogue kein Stoffkiller mehr ist usw.

Früher fande ich vieles Besser... nicht jeder hatte Epics und Epics waren was besonderes... R14 erst!

btw. rechtschreibfehler? kann sein bin auf arbeit keine zeit ^^


sorry was abgeschweift  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 

genau Ontopic... Abhärtung hat es bisschen Zerstört... ja aber nicht alles! BC hat den rest übernommen... ich hoffe auf verbesserung wotlk...


----------



## Natsumee (15. Februar 2008)

cazimir schrieb:


> Allerdings ist es schade, dass man mit PvE Equip nicht wirklich PvP spielen kann. Arena mit einer niedrigen Wertung geht noch, aber wenn man in BG auf einen mit PvE Equip und auf einen mit PvP Equip haut ist der Unterschied schon gewaltig.



Das ja der sinn an PVP Item ...

PVE equip ist für PVE und PVP equip ist für PVP

normal ist ein PVP spieler stärker als ein PVE spieler im Duell nicht aber im PVP 


mfg


----------



## mandax (15. Februar 2008)

als krieger haste fast keine chance gegen andere klassen z.B. schurken (dauer stun) und so weiter, das bezieht sich auf 1vs1


----------



## Herteitr (15. Februar 2008)

Abhärtung ansich in Arena usw macht Sinn - jedoch hab ich manchmal das Gefühl das zu viel Abhärtung das Gehirn verkalkt und dazu führt das die Leute anfangen Lowies zu ganken - die dank 10.000hp und Abhärtung nicht den Hauch einer Chance haben . . .

Ein 70er kann so locker ne ganze Gruppe von Lowies (61-69) demontieren - finde ich nicht grade so prall - früher als noch nicht so extrem abhärtung war konnten sich die Lowies wenigstens noch wehren ^^


----------



## ReWahn (15. Februar 2008)

Grimmrog schrieb:


> Abhärtung ist der PvP killer für alle neu 70er, da sie so keinen dmg mehr machen udn selbst umfallen wie die Fliegen, ohne equip kein PvP. udn als neu 70er wird man da kein Land sehen.



Jeder hat mal als frischer 70er angefangen, sich seine PvP Sachen zu erarbeiten... man stirbt oft aber mit genug Motivation spürt man nach ein paar Wochen, dass es besser wir, je mehr PvP Equip man hat... so ging es JEDEM mal... Zähne zusammenbeissen und durch, irgendwann klappts dann auch mit den Kills...



mandax schrieb:


> als krieger haste fast keine chance gegen andere klassen z.B. schurken (dauer stun) und so weiter, das bezieht sich auf 1vs1



Öhm wie spielst du denn deinen Krieger? ich hab eigentlich gegen Schurken keine Probleme, die weren mit Überwältigen ganz flott zu Brei geschlagen... MS Warri is der Schurkenkiller schlechthin^^ Ansonsten is man als Warri eigentlich nur gegen Magier wirklich hilflos... gegen fast alle anderen Klassen kann man mit n bisschen Klassenverständnis antreten ohne nur plattgemacht zu werden...


----------



## champy01 (15. Februar 2008)

mandax schrieb:


> als krieger haste fast keine chance gegen andere klassen z.B. schurken (dauer stun) und so weiter, das bezieht sich auf 1vs1



So ein Blödsinn, Schurken sind für Krieger Kanonenfutter. Ausser nen Mage hält die fast nix auf und hier auch nur wenn der Krieger nicht zum Schlag kommt. Krieger sind im PvP m.E. viel zu stark, und wenn die Exe auf einem 2H haben gute n8.


----------



## Grimmrog (15. Februar 2008)

richtig, als dick equipter 70er kannste ein paar frisch 70er alleine zerlegen, weil die nach 2.-3 Aktionen im Dreck leigen, udn da ist die relation in WOW eben im virtuellen Hintern, wird sich aber vermutlich auch nicht bessern. Wohl denen die shcond as Equip haben, und Mitleid denen dies noch nicht haben.
WoW ist nun mal nen Itemgame, gewöhnt euch dran, und tragt es mit Fassung, daß ihr auf dem weg zum Itemfarmen (vor allem Ehre) mehr als oft zerklatscht werdet.


----------



## Minastirit (15. Februar 2008)

champy01 schrieb:


> So ein Blödsinn, Schurken sind für Krieger Kanonenfutter. Ausser nen Mage hält die fast nix auf und hier auch nur wenn der Krieger nicht zum Schlag kommt. Krieger sind im PvP m.E. viel zu stark, und wenn die Exe auf einem 2H haben gute n8.




guter schurke killt warri ..
blutung drauf weglaufen ect (scwer aber machbar)
meele schami vs warri 
warri verliert auch
feral vs warri
warri loost
moonking vs warri
warri loost
mage vs warri
warri loost

warri ist nicht overpowert .. nur mit nem paladin mit sdf und nem heal druiden einfach das bäm objekt .. gegen magie ist er relativ gut kitebar (abfangen abwarten + kniesehen und dann INSIGNIE und frostnova oder so und dann wird easy mode 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

)


----------



## Moriath (15. Februar 2008)

Minastirit schrieb:


> Abhärtung ist ein buff für jeden heiler und ein nerf für jede "bäm" klasse.
> Warri und meele schami sind davon am meisten betroffen .. vor bc war onehitten möglich bei vielen stoffis
> jetzt überlebt jeder hexer der 15k life und 400 abhärtung + soullink hat das ohne viele kratzer..
> 
> balanced war das ganze nie aber seit abhärtung sind gewisse klassen einfach 100 mal besser geworden


Ja war schon schön früher, wenn man als Schurke nen mage mit 2 schlägen umgecritet hatte, aber das is doch mal wirklich total imbalanced, heute is der kampf auch dann noch offen, wenn man den mage 2mal critet.



Grimmrog schrieb:


> Abhärtung ist der PvP killer für alle neu 70er, da sie so keinen dmg mehr machen udn selbst umfallen wie die Fliegen, ohne equip kein PvP. udn als neu 70er wird man da kein Land sehen.


JA stimmt schon, aber es dauert echt nich mehr lange, bis man s1 zusammen hat und es ist ja eig wie beim raiden, da kannst du ja auch nich erwarten gleich auf 70 zu Illidan zu laufen.



mandax schrieb:


> als krieger haste fast keine chance gegen andere klassen z.B. schurken (dauer stun) und so weiter, das bezieht sich auf 1vs1


Also erstmal hat stun mit AH nichts zu tun und wenn du als krieger gegen Schurken keine chance hast, ist dein eQ echt sehr schlecht, oder du weißt nicht wie man gegen Schurken spielt. Krieger und Palas sind für Schurken immernoch die schwersten Klassen im 1vs1
Und dauer stun is seit BC sowieso nicht mehr möglich.

Ich finde Abhärtung eine gute Sache fürs balancing und für die Trennung zwischen PVE und PVP. Alle PVE Spieler sollten mal pls nich rumheulen, dass sie mit ihrem PVE-eQ im PVP nichts mehr hinkriegen, PVP Spieler  haben auch keine Chance mit PVP-eQ zu raiden (jedenfalls nicht viel weiter als Gruul). Und darum geht es doch bei Abhärtung, PVP und PVE soll getrennt werden und das balancing soll verbessert werden.


----------



## Lantana28 (15. Februar 2008)

hallo leutz,

habter euch ja mal wieder nen tolles Thema ausgesucht, mal kurz von mir ne Einleitung: 492abh maximalwert entspricht 25% weniger critschaden  ----> 12.5% weniger crits(mehr lässt das spiel net zu)

ich selber spiele einen Mage, als ich angefangen habe(season 2) wurde ich fast von jedem Ms-Warri mit 2 schlägen down gekloppt (2mal 3,5kschaden).
ABH ist für mich eine der besten Änderungen im Spiel, ich finde sogar es macht mit mehr fun. (ist meine Meinung)
Wer mit abh ein Problem hat und somit nicht jeder spieler Instant tot ist, sollte einfach mit CS anfangen 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 

PSa von einigen es schon kam: PvE equip mit abh. ---> ihr wisst schon das stats auf equip abhängig vom item lvl ist 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 also damit schon quark


mfg Lantanh Lothar


----------



## Kujon (15. Februar 2008)

ich finds gut - sehen wirs mal so:

bevor die abhärtung eingeführt wurde, waren die leute mit gutem pve-equip auch die stärksten gegner im bg. klar, die hatten nicht so ein hp pool, wie einer, der pvp spielte, aber der schaden und die heilleistungen waren 1A und hat manchen pvp-spieler ziemlich viel nerven gekostet.

Jetzt ist das sauber getrennt, finde ich prima.

Was mich aber eher ärgert, sind die vielen Heuler, die 95% ihrer Zeit dem PvE-Inhalten nachgehen und dann rumheulen, dass sie keine Chance hätten, gegen einen S2 Spieler...Protzen aber rum mit Ihren T5/T6-Klamotten, an welche die richtigen PvP-Spieler fast gar nicht rankommen.

Da frage ich mich dann manchmal: Wollen die jetzt dem PvE-Inhalt nachgehen, oder lieber PvP spielen? Ist doch irgendwie ein Vergleich mit Äpfel und Birnen...

Beides geht nunmal nur mit sehr viel Zeitaufwand.

Naja, denke das sind hauptsächlich diejenigen, welche vor BC noch im T2 in den BG's rumlatschten - nur geht das heute halt nicht mehr so einfach, bzw. man hat halt plötzlich Gegner mit Skill und Equip vor sich^^ Vor BC reichte das Equip, Skill hatten ja nur ganz wenige und i.d.R. waren das dann die, welche eben beiden Inhalten nachgingen und daher auch 1A gespielt haben.

Und ja: Arena-Zeugs ist ein guter Einstieg, ich sag mal bis und mit Kara, evtl. sogar noch Gruul kann man gut in PvP-Klamotten mitgehen - aber danach....keine Chance - fehlt Dmg, Willenskraft, Trefferwertung etc...

Habs jetzt grad gesehen, als ich aus langeweile meinen PvE-Char etwas mit PvP-Klamotten aufrüsten wollte. Jedes T4-Teil ist besser, als das S1-Gegenstück - definitiv...nur fehlt halt die wichtige Abhärtung drauf


----------



## ReWahn (15. Februar 2008)

Minastirit schrieb:


> guter schurke killt warri ..
> blutung drauf weglaufen ect (scwer aber machbar)
> meele schami vs warri
> warri verliert auch
> ...



Hmmm wenn du vom 1 on 1 ausgehst muss der Schurke schon gewaltig gut sein und der Warri gewaltig schlecht spielen...  

Meee Schami gewinnt gegen Warri? Würd ich so nich unterschreiben, hab ich aber noch nie ausprobiert... bei allen anderen haste recht: moonkin,feral (nur als bär! katzen hau ich auch zu brei 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 ) und mage hauen nan warri meistens kurz und klein... hast aber den paladin vergessen, gegen den kann n warrinet viel ausrichten (plattenrüstung -.-) ausser seine heals mit ms zu schwächen und ab und zu zu unterbrechen...



> ich finds gut - sehen wirs mal so:
> 
> bevor die abhärtung eingeführt wurde, waren die leute mit gutem pve-equip auch die stärksten gegner im bg. klar, die hatten nicht so ein hp pool, wie einer, der pvp spielte, aber der schaden und die heilleistungen waren 1A und hat manchen pvp-spieler ziemlich viel nerven gekostet.
> 
> ...



/sign 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Dunham (15. Februar 2008)

Jackity schrieb:


> Ich habe diesen thread aufgemacht, um zu sehen, was ihr von Abhärtung haltet.
> Ob es Sinn machte sie eingeführt zu haben oder nicht?
> 
> Ich selber spiele einen Magier und finde, dass Abhärtung das PvP-Spiel zerstört hat.
> ...


sry aber meine meinung ist: du bist ein alter pre bc instant pyro spammer der sich gefreut hat alles und jeden first hit umzuhaun... 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 

und ein mage ist ja wirklich die letzte klasse der abhärtung geschadet hat, da du als frostmage immernoch enormen dmg austeilst (frost im pvp >>>>> feuer, war so und wird auch immer so sein) und selber länger überlebst.
durch abhärtung ist meiner meinung nach pvp erst richtig spannend geworden und es gibt nicht nur diese first hit -> down sachen....

und noch was zum vorposter: Krieger ist eine der top pvp klassen, da du mit skill alles umhauen kannst. auch ein gut gespielter eismage kann von einem krieger umgehaun werden wenn er sturmangriff hat. (klar wenn der weg ist weil du infight bist haste verloren)


----------



## fripon (15. Februar 2008)

Naja als Krieger finde ich resi ja nicht so toll...
Ich mach nicht viel DMG (was nicht so schlimm ist).Viel schlimmer ist das ich kaum Wut aufbaue,weil ich halt keine 1-1,5k crits mache usw....
So ist das dann schon ziemlich nervig und gegen S3 Healer(Pala/Schamy) geh ich sowieso nicht mehr das ist alles andere als lustig da mit 200-300 Whitecrits Raufzuhauen und die lachen dich aus -.-

Andererseits macht Resi das PvP erst möglich sonst würde ich ja Stoff Klassen mit meinen Warri instant tot hauen^^

Würde mich halt selber über eine neue Wut generation freuen^^


----------



## ReWahn (15. Februar 2008)

fripon schrieb:


> Naja als Krieger finde ich resi ja nicht so toll...
> Ich mach nicht viel DMG (was nicht so schlimm ist).Viel schlimmer ist das ich kaum Wut aufbaue,weil ich halt keine 1-1,5k crits mache usw....
> So ist das dann schon ziemlich nervig und gegen S3 Healer(Pala/Schamy) geh ich sowieso nicht mehr das ist alles andere als lustig da mit 200-300 Whitecrits Raufzuhauen und die lachen dich aus -.-
> 
> ...



Da mahst du irgendwas falsch... mit einigermassen ordentichem equip sollte dein ms debuff den heilern ganz schön auf den sack gehen...  Klar, mit s1 equip gegen s3 heiler is nich angenehm weil langwierig, aber durchaus machbar...


----------



## KlausIV (15. Februar 2008)

Jackity schrieb:


> Ich habe diesen thread aufgemacht, um zu sehen, was ihr von Abhärtung haltet.
> Ob es Sinn machte sie eingeführt zu haben oder nicht?
> 
> Ich selber spiele einen Magier und finde, dass Abhärtung das PvP-Spiel zerstört hat.
> ...



Abhärtung sorgt grade als Mage dafür das man kein 1hit Opfer von Amok Laufenden Kriegern wird...

von daher  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

  Abhärtung!


----------



## kotsos (15. Februar 2008)

Sie doch froh das es Ab gibt -.-
Besonders als Mage xD
Denn wenn ich einen Stoffie mim pve Equip sehe Pack ich mein 2h Hand Kolben raus
und haue den kurz 8k instant rein 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        


Shamys ftw


----------



## Caveman1979 (15. Februar 2008)

Finde es schon super klar das die dmg klassen weinen aber so hast auch chancen im pvp !

Es war natürlich toll als der gegner nach drei crits umgefallen ist aber seh es mal so wo bleibt den da noch der spielespaß wenn ich weiß hin drei zauber raus fertig! Gegner haben die sich genauso gut wären können und dann gewinnen das ist doch erfolg! 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## fripon (15. Februar 2008)

> Da mahst du irgendwas falsch... mit einigermassen ordentichem equip sollte dein ms debuff den heilern ganz schön auf den sack gehen... Klar, mit s1 equip gegen s3 heiler is nich angenehm weil langwierig, aber durchaus machbar...



Ne ich habe Full S2+ Paar S3 sachen.

S3 Heiler besonders Paladine hauen mich tot bevor die überhaupt in bedrängnis kommen^^


----------



## ReWahn (15. Februar 2008)

fripon schrieb:


> Ne ich habe Full S2+ Paar S3 sachen.
> 
> S3 Heiler besonders Paladine hauen mich tot bevor die überhaupt in bedrängnis kommen^^



Hmm bei Palas kann ichs nachvollziehen... plattenrüssi und schild.. aber sonst... priester und schamanen solten machbarr sein, druiden wohl auch nur schwer...


----------



## Tearor (15. Februar 2008)

Jackity schrieb:


> durch Abhärtung wird jetzt aber beides verringert, *mit 500 Abhärtung kommt man glaube auf -25 %, dass man einen crit erleidet. der schaden wird glaub um 12,5 % verringert.*
> 
> Ich finde das sehr übertrieben, da ich als Magier dann kaum crits machen und wenn dann fällt der *dmg doch sehr gering aus, 25 % weniger* halt, bei Plattenträger und so was noch weniger dmg.
> 
> Also, wie seht ihr das mit der Abhärtung?



Ob die %zahlen genauso stimmen weiss ich nich, aber in dem Bereich.
nur schreibst du oben was anderes als unten, das untere stimmt:
500 abh = 12,5% weniger chance auf crit für den gegner an dir
500 abh = 25% weniger crit schaden


----------



## Thug (15. Februar 2008)

aimbotuse schrieb:


> und das sind solche leute die im bg nur am whinen sind oder leechen. thx <3
> 
> viel lustiger find ich das bei so ner vernünftigen diskussion immer so 2-3 kiddys auftauchen und solche sprüche reinwerfen...
> sind im endeffekt doch die schlimmsten von allen, aber müßte er ja wissen
> ...



Ist doch wahr, es gibt jetzt seit über nem Jahr Abhärtung, da haben sich bei Blizzard genug Leute gedanken drüber gemacht, und jetzt kommt einer daher und eröffnet diesen Weinthread! Als was anderes kann man das net bezeichnen. Wieviele Leute haben Spass an Arena und BG, finden es Klasse sich neben PvE  noch ein PvP Gear zulegen zu können/farmen. Wohl mehr als genug! 
Also bitte, hört auf darüber zu diskutieren ob es gut oder schlecht ist. Dafür ist es es wohl bisl zu spät 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        




so long

Thug


----------



## dragon1 (15. Februar 2008)

bin noch nicht dazu gekommen aber da werde ich wohl umskillen mussen 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 
!@#$%^&* abhartung,und das wo ich so meinen _meuchel-skill_ liebe  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## ReWahn (15. Februar 2008)

Thug schrieb:


> Ist doch wahr, es gibt jetzt seit über nem Jahr Abhärtung, da haben sich bei Blizzard genug Leute gedanken drüber gemacht, und jetzt kommt einer daher und eröffnet diesen Weinthread! Als was anderes kann man das net bezeichnen. Wieviele Leute haben Spass an Arena und BG, finden es Klasse sich neben PvE  noch ein PvP Gear zulegen zu können/farmen. Wohl mehr als genug!
> Also bitte, hört auf darüber zu diskutieren ob es gut oder schlecht ist. Dafür ist es es wohl bisl zu spät
> 
> 
> ...



/sign 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Painrain (15. Februar 2008)

lol ohne abhärtung wäre man übelst schnell down
typisch mnagier,nit das er mit abhärtung schon genug dmg macht will er jetzt gar keine mehr
wir haben ne teamwertung bei 2v2 von 1600(hunter s1 und 2 s3 teile,ich noch netmals ganz s1) und mage macht auf den hunter und mich immernoch jedes 2.mal 3k-5k dmg


----------



## Fröggi1 (15. Februar 2008)

Ich finde abhärtung eigentlich nich schlecht. Finds einfach übertrieben das man crit immun werden kan  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Shadowcreeper (15. Februar 2008)

JA, Abhärtung ist meiner Meinung nach totaler Müll. Allerdings war ich noch nie so der PvP-Spieler, das kann auch an meiner Klasse liegen. 
Feral Druiden sind wie Schurken, können aber nicht wirklich stunnen (ist auch nicht meine Art);
Healdruiden: HoT's, weglaufen (auch nicht meine Art) naja dann bleibt noch hm.... Moonkin.
Ja gut, mit nur 3 Zaubern zu spielen ist auch nicht wirklich toll.
Aber Bravo an die Leute die jetzt laut aufschreien und jubeln, PvPler ein Leben lang!
Wow, große Leistung Leute durchzufearen/zu stunnen und dann immer um einen rum-und wegzulaufen.
PvP wurde klar vom PvE abgegrenzt und Leute ohne Abhärtung haben nicht wirklich Chancen
GZ euer kritische Druide Shógun  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## ReWahn (15. Februar 2008)

Fröggi schrieb:


> Ich finde abhärtung eigentlich nich schlecht. Finds einfach übertrieben das man crit immun werden kan
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


Diese Kritimmunität funzt nur im PvE Bereich... im PvP hat eigentlich jeder mehr als 12,5% Kritchance, und 12,5% is der Maximale Wert, um den die Abhärtung die Kritwahrscheinlichkeit deiner Gegner reduzieren kann...


----------



## Aberon (15. Februar 2008)

ReWahn schrieb:


> Genau dafür is die Abhärtung da! Damit PvP-Zocker mit ihrem Arenaequip den PvE-Zockern im PvP überlegen sind! Andersrum isses genauso, probier mal, als Warri mit Arenaequip zu tanken... Abhärtung nerft auch die Highend PvE Sets im PvP, weil die PvP Ausrüstung verhältnismässig viel Kritwertung gibt, wodurch auch t6 Chars relativ schnell totgekrittet werden...  Ich find die Abhätung ne gute Sache, war einer der bedeutendsten Schritte von Blizz um PvP und PvE voneinander zu trennen... damit keiner mit s3 equip kommen kann um nem erst t4 equippten char nen raidplatz wegzuschnappen, aber auch die t6 chars nich einach mal nebenbei inner Arena sämtliche dauer-PvP-zocker umhauen können... meiner Meinung nach ne sehr gute Sacche...



/sign 
Absolut meine Meinung. Mehr muss ich dazu nich sagen.


----------



## ReWahn (15. Februar 2008)

Fröggi schrieb:


> Ich finde abhärtung eigentlich nich schlecht. Finds einfach übertrieben das man crit immun werden kan
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


Diese Kritimmunität funzt nur im PvE Bereich... im PvP hat eigentlich jeder mehr als 12,5% Kritchance, und 12,5% is der Maximale Wert, um den die Abhärtung die Kritwahrscheinlichkeit deiner Gegner reduzieren kann...


----------



## ReWahn (15. Februar 2008)

Sry 4 Doppelpost -.-


----------



## Theopa (15. Februar 2008)

Ich finde immer lustig zu sehn, dass alle rumheulen da jetzt "Jeder Noob S1 zusammen bekommt".
Ja, ist eben so, aber mit dem selben Raidaufwand bekommt man auch im Pve einiges... 

Nebenbei sind S1 equipte Gegner oft ein Witz, da viele nur eben S1 anhaben. 
Dabei wird vergessen, dass es nicht nur auf die 5 Setteile ankommt, sondern eben auch auf die andren Items...
Klar, wer sämtliches Equip für Ehre hat kommt an einen Full S3 equipten Char ran, wird aber von diesem trotzdem gelegt (ich gehe von selber Klasse/Skillung aus), da dieser dank Arena viel Erfahrung im direkten Kampf "Mann gegen Mann" hat.

Nebenbei hat jemand der jetzt schon full S3 + Waffen equipt ist auch einiges an Skill, da man die Punkte nicht so schnell mit schlechter Wertung bekommt...  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 

Und Abhärtung... ist absolut nötig. Wer Abhärtung abschaffen will, muss dann im Pve Magieressistenzen und Verteidigungswertung für Tanks abschaffen, stell ich mir sehr lustig vor  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Occasus (15. Februar 2008)

olol
Nein Abhärtung verbessert das PvP-Spiel. Als Mage bist sowieso tot wenn keine Abhärtung hast. Schurken würden dich mit 3 crits töten.

Früher waren sogar InstantDowns nicht ungewöhnlich.


----------



## wuttke (15. Februar 2008)

im grunde genommen finde ich die sache mit der abhärtung ja gut aber...

wenn einer richtig abhärtung hat bin ich als retri pala oom bevor der auf 50% is  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 


füher war irgendwie alles besser  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Reviver (15. Februar 2008)

Jackity schrieb:


> Ich habe diesen thread aufgemacht, um zu sehen, was ihr von Abhärtung haltet.
> Ob es Sinn machte sie eingeführt zu haben oder nicht?
> 
> Ich selber spiele einen Magier und finde, dass Abhärtung das PvP-Spiel zerstört hat.
> ...




Zauber skalieren mit Rüstung? Dein 2000er Feuerball macht bei jemanden mit 0 Rüstung genau so viel schaden wie bei einem mit 20k rüssi 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## derpainkiller (15. Februar 2008)

> Als Magier lebt man ja meistens von den crits und vom dmg her..
> durch Abhärtung wird jetzt aber beides verringert, mit 500 Abhärtung kommt man glaube auf -25 %, dass man einen crit erleidet. der schaden wird glaub um 12,5 % verringert.


Welche Klasse tut das nicht?


----------



## Véndettâ1337 (15. Februar 2008)

Jackity schrieb:


> Ich habe diesen thread aufgemacht, um zu sehen, was ihr von Abhärtung haltet.
> Ob es Sinn machte sie eingeführt zu haben oder nicht?
> 
> Ich selber spiele einen Magier und finde, dass Abhärtung das PvP-Spiel zerstört hat.
> ...



finds total bekloppt... t6 und pvp kann man total vergessen.... damals hat pvp mehr spass gemacht mit dicken aq40/naxx equip die gegner nur so verprügelt 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## ReWahn (15. Februar 2008)

Véndettâ1337 schrieb:


> finds total bekloppt... t6 und pvp kann man total vergessen.... damals hat pvp mehr spass gemacht mit dicken aq40/naxx equip die gegner nur so verprügelt
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.



Und genau um solche Situationen zu vermeiden is die Abhärtung da. Damit nicht jeder dahergelaufene PvEler der 1 mal im Monat innen bg geht da dann sämtliche PvP-Zocker umhaut... Abhärtung macht PvP zu nem mehr oder weniger eigenständigen Spielzweig... und das ist gut so, weil damit Leuten, die zeittechnisch nicht in der Lage sind, zu raiden auch ne Möglichkeit geboten wird, ihre Zeit zu investieren und Spass zu haben... Is ja jetzt nicht so dass man mit t6 im bg nur auf die Fresse kriegt, aber man is halt nicht so stark wie s2/s3 equippte Spieler... Is andersrum genauso, spätestens bei Magtheridon und SSC/TK is Schluss mit Arenaequippten Leuten im raid...


----------



## Ouna (15. Februar 2008)

Stellt euch mal vor, ihr geht mit eurem T6 Wl in die Arena... und crittet 2mal mit 7,5k (selbst schon im Arathi gehabt, wenn man in Ruhe casten kann bzw sofort instant Shadowbolt bekommt). Damit wären Leute in 2,5 Sekunden tot. Schön für den Wl, aber dumm für alle anderen, die vll eben nicht den Burstdmg raushauen können. Genauso dumm wär es, wenn ein Rogue nen Stoffie in 2 Sek zerlegen könnte. 

Mit Abhärtung hat man eben jedem ein dickeres Fell gegeben. Die Spieler haben im Vergleich zu dem Damage, den man erreichen kann, zu wenig Life, um Arena/Pvpkämpfe interessant genug zu gestalten. Das sieht man auch ganz deutlich, wenn man mit einem pve equipten Priest mit 0 Abhärtung ins BG geht - man ist in 5 Sek tot und hat 0 Chance.


----------



## Schlagetot (15. Februar 2008)

Das geilste sind ja wirklich die Schurken die nun rumheulen das sie keine Stoffis onehitten können. Ich mein gehts noch? Frag mal den Stoffi der gerne auch am Spiel teilhaben möchte? Und btw. wenn ihr nen priester net unmhupen könnt dann habt ihr es einfach nicht drauf. Ein priester z.B. bis auf einen einzigen fear alle 30 sek keinerlei möglichkeit euch loszuwerden...
Aber wir können hier noch tausendmal schreiiben das skill wichtiger ist als ausrüstung, irgendwelche vollpfosten lernens einfach nicht.


----------



## Thug (16. Februar 2008)

wie gesagt, Weinthread! werd ich hier noch tausend mal posten  bis endlich Ruhe herrscht 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Baloron (16. Februar 2008)

brot zum whine?


----------



## o0Miller0o (16. Februar 2008)

Thug schrieb:


> wie gesagt, Weinthread! werd ich hier noch tausend mal posten  bis endlich Ruhe herrscht
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.



War doch Ruhe bis du gepostet hast  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Huti da real (16. Februar 2008)

Also ich find die sache mit der Abhärtung eigentlich gut außer es is ein Healer mit 450+ Abhärtung..das nervt schon.. 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 aber Naja...wenn man auf seinem Niveau ist von der Ausrüstung is das ja wayne...

Weinthread!   


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Messalla (16. Februar 2008)

resilience hat pvp zum no skill just gear gemacht!
um 450 resilience auszugleichen brauch ich als stoffi ca 20k hp (is nur ein geschätzter wert) aber um resilience-gear zu bekommen muss ich mir erst mal den arsch versohlen lassem.
ich bin für die alten zeiten: stamina in rauen mengen 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Thug (16. Februar 2008)

o0Miller0o schrieb:


> War doch Ruhe bis du gepostet hast
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


hehe,  immer provokant der Thug, sorry   


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Muti (16. Februar 2008)

Ich finde PvP wird von manchen Leuten echt unterschätzt.
Ok. Für manche ist es immer das selbe... die lassen sich dann instant ownen.^^
Schauen wir uns mal an was da so schwieriges im PVE ist:
Ihr kloppt die ersten Trash Mobs bis zum 1. Boss.
Raid Leader schaut schnell auf Buffed, welche Taktik ihr braucht um den Boss zu legen.
Das macht ihr dann bis ihr euer Equip habt.
( Sry wenn ich nen falschen Eindruck hab, war damals nur bis SSC gekommen, dann hatte mich die Unlust gepackt. ) 

Im PvP trifft man auf Rnd Gegner die mal Skill und mal keinen haben... Mal sinds welche mit s3 mal mit s1...
mal sinds 3oder nur einer...
Es ist vllt nicht so spektakulär wie PVE, aber es ist nicht ohne.


----------



## Tal (16. Februar 2008)

Bischen länger stehen als Stoffi finde ich im Prinzip auch ok, aber wenn ich als Schurke komme hab ich als das Gefühl der Trägt Platte und das finde ich auch fürn A....


----------



## soul6 (16. Februar 2008)

edit: plattenspeiler haben sowieso zu viel rüssi, da kommt man als alternativ schurke (Imp ambush ftw ;D) kaum gegen an! Vote 4 rüssi nerf !!!



Na schurke halt ! 
Und beim tanken, wenn dein maintank dann sofort down geht, weil der heiler garnicht mehr mitkommt,
beschwerst du dich dann auch !?
Klar du kannst ja dann den tank versuchen, nur ist für uns rüsi bei den bosskämpfen natürlich sehr,sehr wichtig.
Ist schon schwer genug, viel deff, hp und abhärtung auf rüsi zu bekommen, damit du mehr als 3 hiebe aushälst.
So hat halt alles sein für und wieder. Was glaubst wie mir die vielen palrüsidrops bei den inis am hammer gehen.
Ach ja,; bin maintank ^^
lg


----------



## Kolrak (16. Februar 2008)

Abhärtung ist sehr gut, hat aber auch negative Seiten:

Dolch Schurken sind für'n arsch, weil sie keine Crits mehr machen. Sehr, sehr schade...


----------



## GunSchot (16. Februar 2008)

Ich finde Abhärtung blöd da man keine neue Zahlen mehr sieht!

Krieger und SL Hexer und Diszipriester bekomme ich mit meinem Schurken nicht mehr tot, Kicken und Mantel der schatten zum trotz. 

Man macht keinen schaden mehr.


----------



## bone91 (16. Februar 2008)

GunSchot schrieb:


> Ich finde Abhärtung blöd da man keine neue Zahlen mehr sieht!
> 
> Krieger und SL Hexer und Diszipriester bekomme ich mit meinem Schurken nicht mehr tot, Kicken und Mantel der schatten zum trotz.
> 
> Man macht keinen schaden mehr.



Spielst warscheinlich Daggerrogue? Dann ists klar, AR/Prep auf Kolben oder Schwert ist angesagt, zur not geht auch Combat in Ordnung.

Arena und Abhärtung sind das beste was PvPlern in irgendeiner Weise passieren konnte.
Nun sieht man mal wer wirklich Skill hat - klar einiges ist nen bisschen unbalanced aber das kann man mit dem nötigen Skill auch wieder rausholen. Und DA kommt dann endlich die Abtrennung zwischen PvE und PvP man geht als PvPler nicht mehr ins BG und wird von T3-PvElern auseinander genommen die eigl. keinen Skill haben sondern nur mal ins BG schauen wollten, sondern jetzt nimmt man die T6-PvEler auseinander - RICHTIG SO !

PvE =/= PvP und so solls bleiben. Klar nen PvE mage kann mir nen 10k Pyro criten aber bis der soweit kommt isser längst tot. außerdem 10000-25% = 7500+40% = 10500 -> Das sollte jeder PvPler überleben, die 7,5k damage das nachbrennen kann man ja fix disspellen, jedenfalls meistens.
Und die Schurken sollen mal nicht rumheulen, sind immernoch eine der stärksten Klassen im Spiel, klar mit Dolchskillung wird nicht mehr geonehitet, aber nur weil ihrs gewohnt wart, hat das mit Balance die wiederhergestellt werden muss nichts zu tun. 
Stop Crying PvEler - PvP ist nicht euer Ding, lassts einfach 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## WeRkO (16. Februar 2008)

Salumiwa schrieb:


> zeig mir mal wer das hat...wenn du das hast..kein wunder das du kein dmg mehr machst...aber 500 abhärtung ist nah am cap und nicht mehr wirklich sinnvoll



Holystyle....

da ist einer, und wenn du meinst es wäre nicht sinnvoll, naja....
Ich weiss nur das er so gut wie jeden im 1on1 besiegt.

Achja, edith meint: Also ich halte nicht sehr viel von Abhärtung, da jeder der vor s3 nicht mindestens full s2 hatte nun quasi nur in der Arena verliert.


----------



## Ragmo (16. Februar 2008)

Skrababel schrieb:


> Endlich mal ne trennung zwischen PvP und PvE


nenene so isses nicht... jetzt brauchst für beides keinen skill mehr sondern nurnoch gear -.-
früher haste als skilled t1 spieler nen unskilled okf/fm gekillt... versuch das mal mit t4 an nehm s3 spieler


meine meinung


----------



## CFC_Xaik0n (16. Februar 2008)

huhu
die abhärtung suckt halt den krieger am meisten !
der krieger wird durch den abhärtungswert der anderen gleich doppelt so schlecht....

erstmal durch die crit proccs die man so hat und dann noch durch die nicht gewonnen wut die dann halt wieder fehlt um dmg zu machen. bei allen anderen klassen fällt das nicht so krass auf find ich

mfg Peter !


----------



## NeroLovesBuffed (16. Februar 2008)

Wie mir scheint liegt hier ein großes Missverständniss vor, zumindest dem TE!

Wenn deine Angaben stimmen, dann ganz sicher nur die Werte und zwar:

*12,5% veringerte Chance, einen Crit abzubekommen

und

25% verringerter Critschaden*


anderstherum wärs ja wirklich drastisch, da müsstest du dich fragen warum du an manchen überhaupt noch critest, zumindest mit Feuerskillung : )


----------



## iqHunter-Gilneas (16. Februar 2008)

Jackity schrieb:


> Ich habe diesen thread aufgemacht, um zu sehen, was ihr von Abhärtung haltet.
> Ob es Sinn machte sie eingeführt zu haben oder nicht?
> 
> Ich selber spiele einen Magier und finde, dass Abhärtung das PvP-Spiel zerstört hat.
> ...



Ne es ist genau andersrum, und es ist nur Critschaden nicht jeder Schaden, auserdem finde ich dass das PvP Spiel früher ohne Abhärtung viel unausgeglichener war, wer geraidet hat und t2 hatte war gut....
Jetzt ist es eben schwerer neu ein zu steigen
Auserdem ist 500 Abhärtung nichts was man mal eben erreicht, 200-250 hat die größere Masse der PvPler


----------



## SonicX (16. Februar 2008)

Abhärtung ist eigentlich die rettung fürs pvp, ich kann mich noch erinnern wie ich auf 60er zeiten mit meinem hunter und wl oft leute onehittet hab und sowas soll eben vermieden werden um mehr skill ins pvp einfließen zu lassen weil wenn man gleich umkippt bei ein paar angriffen bringts einem auch nix wenn mann der übelste pro is  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Phobius (16. Februar 2008)

Ich sehe es gemischt 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



Für die Anfänger ist es gemein (Nen Krieger mit 16k+ HP und exorbitanter Abhärtungswertung als Mage down zu bekommen... gibt leichteres).
Für die Leute mit gutem Equip und Spaß am PVP wird es dagegen interessanter. 
Klar, Onehitten ist was für's Ego, aber das ist nicht der Sinn vom PVP.
Wäre ja so wie wenn Chackie Chan gegen nen Kind kämpft 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## bone91 (16. Februar 2008)

Ragmo schrieb:


> nenene so isses nicht... jetzt brauchst für beides keinen skill mehr sondern nurnoch gear -.-
> früher haste als skilled t1 spieler nen unskilled okf/fm gekillt... versuch das mal mit t4 an nehm s3 spieler
> meine meinung



Setz t4 nicht mit s3 gleich.
Bin priest und wurd gestern trotz 430 abhärtung von einem Schurken gekillt der zwar total beschissen equipt war aber Skill hatte, der nuket auch s3 mages um. Ist ne Sache der Einstellung 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



Außerdem ist Arena ja kein 1on1, damit kann mans eigl. nicht wirklich vergleichen.


----------



## Illian1887 (16. Februar 2008)

Blizz hat das sehr gut hinbekommen mit PvE und PvP...früher konnte ein Naxxequipter alles andere umhaun as ihm in wege stand, egal ob im PvE oder PvP da konnten sogar die PvPler damals nichts machen!
So hat eben Blizz die Abhärtung rein gemacht...worauf sich die PvPler freuten...jetzt können keine *hust* "elite-gilden" die BTequipt sind die richtigen PvPler mehr killen, ok das kann au passieren ist aber minimal


----------



## bone91 (16. Februar 2008)

Ragmo schrieb:


> nenene so isses nicht... jetzt brauchst für beides keinen skill mehr sondern nurnoch gear -.-
> früher haste als skilled t1 spieler nen unskilled okf/fm gekillt... versuch das mal mit t4 an nehm s3 spieler
> meine meinung



Krieger ist allein wegen dem MS-effekt immernoch sehr gefragt.
Außerdem bist du als Krieger immernoch mit oben im DMG weil du nicht mal so eben CC't wirst, jedenfalls in der Arena.

Wenn du Fury spielst und denkst du kannst ohne MS-effekt was reissen im PvP haste halt verkackt.
Fury braucht auch viel zu viel hitrating.


----------



## Georg217 (16. Februar 2008)

Jackity schrieb:


> Ich habe diesen thread aufgemacht, um zu sehen, was ihr von Abhärtung haltet.
> Ob es Sinn machte sie eingeführt zu haben oder nicht?
> 
> Ich selber spiele einen Magier und finde, dass Abhärtung das PvP-Spiel zerstört hat.
> ...




FInde sollte nur noch auf Abhärtung bassieren. Je weniger DMG desto besser fürs PvP.Bin auch Gladi Mage willste mir damit sagen bin kein Mage weil ich kein DMG machen will?

Die Pro Mages leben niemals von DMG wie Agramon etc. sondern nur DMG halten... Mit der Zeit stribt der Gegner 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



Bin aus PvP raus wenn PvP um DMG geht!


----------



## Dunham (16. Februar 2008)

Ragmo schrieb:


> nenene so isses nicht... jetzt brauchst für beides keinen skill mehr sondern nurnoch gear -.-
> früher haste als skilled t1 spieler nen unskilled okf/fm gekillt... versuch das mal mit t4 an nehm s3 spieler
> meine meinung


du vergleichst äpfel mit birnnen.
wenn man früher den first hit hatte (sheep und dann pyro + instant pyro da lag alles) hat man schon gewonnen.

heute aber kann man auch noch gewinnen wenn man first hit ned hatte...
und zwar weil die kämpfe einfach länger dauern und nicht alles von critluck etc abhängig ist 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Gias (16. Februar 2008)

problematisch wirds da wo klassen auf crits angewießen sind
da gehen dann skillungen zugrunde wegen dem tollen neuen wert abhärtung
um kämpfe in die länge hinzuziehen hätte imo mehr ausdauer auf den items auch gereicht


----------



## Frostmagier/Gilneas (16. Februar 2008)

Ich bin ein mage mit noch nicht ganz so gutem equip. und wenn da dann ein krieger mit s2 bis s3 kommt kann ich machen was ich will, ich schaff einfach keine krits:
und auch schurken haben da grosse nachteile gegen krieger. z.B.: krieger mit 50% lebenspunkte gegen einen schurken mit 100%. der schurke hat keine chance!!!

also abhärtung is nicht schlecht wenn man einen krieger oder pala oder so hat, aber die abhärtung entscheidet zu viele kämpfe. darum finde ich abhärtung is einen "spielspass killer"


----------



## bone91 (16. Februar 2008)

Frostmagier/Gilneas schrieb:


> Ich bin ein mage mit noch nicht ganz so gutem equip. und wenn da dann ein krieger mit s2 bis s3 kommt kann ich machen was ich will, ich schaff einfach keine krits:
> und auch schurken haben da grosse nachteile gegen krieger. z.B.: krieger mit 50% lebenspunkte gegen einen schurken mit 100%. der schurke hat keine chance!!!
> 
> also abhärtung is nicht schlecht wenn man einen krieger oder pala oder so hat, aber die abhärtung entscheidet zu viele kämpfe. darum finde ich abhärtung is einen "spielspass killer"



Wenn du selbst sagst, du hast schlechtes equip dann ists klar, dass du nicht gewinnst.
Hätte der Krieger t5/t6 würdest du auch verlieren.
Spiel erstmal richtig PvP bevor du sowas behauptest, dass du verlierst liegt an der Abhärtung.


----------



## Dorpuh (16. Februar 2008)

Also ich hab nen  nichtmal voll equipten D3 Hexer und in einem Duell eins gegen eins gegen einen S1 equipten hexer habe ich locker gewonnen der Abhärtung zum trotz!Also ich find das gut das PvP und PvE so getrennt wird weil halt auch net jeder der sich gerade mal S1 erfarmt hat einfach mal in Hero Ini´s etc gehen kann und da den mega gut abschneidet!


----------



## S3ngy (16. Februar 2008)

Jackity schrieb:


> nagut aber wenn man als einsteiger z.B. im Alteractal mit 0 abhärtung oder so ankommt, wird man ichtig weggehauen und kann fast nix machen..
> naja gut wie mans nimmt




ist nich dein ernst oder ? um im av was zu reißen brauchst du nicht wirklich abhärtung da es im massenkampf relativ gering wirkt


----------



## Morby (16. Februar 2008)

so mal meinen Senf dazu:

Ich hab nen Heil Druiden und mir nur die 5 PvP Setteile gehohlt,was soll ich sagen super Heilwerte,eines der besten Sets für HeilDruiden iss alles waste brauchst drinn und drann noch ein paar +18Heilbonus Steine rein und alles iss in Butter.
Das ich als Heiler eines der ersten Opfer bin iss klar ich hab zwar nur 260 Abh. aber das iss ned so schlimm ich hab mich daran gewöhnt schnell zu sterben.Bin aber wenn ich BG game zu 95% unter den ersten 3 in der Heilungswertung.
Und ja ich lieben mein set komme auf 1.3k Heilbonus bei 9k leben und 10k mana was ned schlecht iss,gehe aber auch regelmässig raids und werde gerne genommen da ich was von Heilen verstehe.
So zum Ende will ich sagen das Leder Heilset iss einfach nur geil egal ob PVP oder PVE.


----------



## Tefuron (16. Februar 2008)

Meiner Meinung nach ist Abhärtung schon ganz sinnvoll.
Da sie in gewisser weise eine balance zwischen stoff trägern und characteren mit
"schwereren" rüstungen schafft, bsp krieger.

Ich könnte eigentlich fast wetten, dass 90% der Leute, die sich hier beschweren
irgendwelche Krieger spielen, keinen skill haben und daher nicht an die 1850 bzw
2k wertung kommen um sich ihre "göttliche" waffe zu kaufen.  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Ragmo (16. Februar 2008)

Dunham schrieb:


> du vergleichst äpfel mit birnnen.


ne ich vergleiche platzpatronen mit atombombe


----------



## Thursoni (16. Februar 2008)

Ich mein wenn es keine Abhärtung geben würde wär das wieder wie vor BC.
Die PvEler wärn die totalen R0xx0r im PvP.. So soll das ja auch nicht sein.


----------



## BulletRider (16. Februar 2008)

Abhärtung ist meiner Meinung nach sehr sinnvoll. Im BG ist es blöd weil da alle Leute, mit egal welchem Equipt gegeneinander spielen. In Arenen ist es super, weil man nicht gegen jeden anderen beliebigen Gegner mit vllt viel besserem Equipt spielt, sonder als Arena-Anfänger mit wenig Wertung gegen andere Teams mit auch wenig Wertung spielt. In den meisten Fällen haben die dann viel weniger Abhärtung als die mit ner hohen Wertung, also ist eigendlich alles so ziemlich ausgeglichen.


----------



## Gnutz (16. Februar 2008)

Mikaster schrieb:


> ich fühle mit , denkt euch mal so die zeit im 60-69 bg keine abhärtung da konnte man alles und jeden richtig critten!
> 
> besonders ich als schurke bin davon sehr betroffen
> 
> ...



Wenn du keine Ahnung von Dauerstun hast, dann lass es mit dem Schurken oder mach PvE.

Du darfst dich echt nicht beschweren, dass du nicht gegen jede Klasse die selbe Strategie anwenden kannst. Abwechslung steht immer noch über allem. Im übrigens brauchst du dich bei Kriegern nicht über die abhärtung beschweren, da reicht schon die Rüstung (Und das ist das Standardkonzept des Kriegers, das kann allein deshalb nicht generft werden), Backstap zu verhindern.

€: @Topic:
Meiner Meinung nach auch sinnvoll in der Hinsicht, dass PvE und PvP getrennt werden. Aber trotzdem wird man ja fast zum Leechen gezwungen wenn man PvP machen will, ich würde einen kleinen Abhärtungsnerf auch nicht schlecht finden  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Ragmo (16. Februar 2008)

Gnutz schrieb:


> Wenn du keine Ahnung von Dauerstun hast, dann lass es mit dem Schurken oder mach PvE.


dauerstun?? seid der insignie die alle 2 min geht??? sag mir wie du dauerstun hingriegst... gibt ja auch noch klassenfähigkeiten die stun abbrechen btw
früher konnteste dauerstun machen heut nurnoch  mit a) glück und b) gegner ohne insignie


----------



## Yagilius (16. Februar 2008)

Da hat mal wieder keine Ahnung! 

Ich sag dir mal meine Stats.:

20% [Seelenverbindung]
10% [Leerwandler]
16% [Rüstung]
8% [Abhärtung]   = 54% weniger Schaden!

Also ich erhalte mit meinem Hexenmeister 54% weniger Schaden.

Wenn dein Magier genausoviel Abhärtung hat und S2
oder S3 voll hat bist du nicht einfach zu besiegen. 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Tomminocka (16. Februar 2008)

SohnDesRaben schrieb:


> Für mich habt Blizzard mit der Arena eh das Spiel zerstört.
> Leute die auf einem PvP-Server spielen tun dies ja nicht ohne Grund, sie wollen ja die Herausforderung immer in Gefahr zu sein. Bloß wenn man nun sein Hauptaugenmerk auf den PvE-Content legt, weil dieser wesentlich spannender und abwechslungsreicher ist, als wenn man 24h immer in den drei Arenen oder den vier Schlachtfelder verbringt und immer und immer wieder die selben Manöver durchführt...
> 
> Geht man aber ein wenig Farmen und es blobbt hinter einem ein Kiddie-Mage/Hunter auf, der sich sein Gladiset irgendwie zusammengeleecht hat und seinem Gegner mit PvE-Equip nun deutlich überlegen ist aufgrund der Abhärtung, so ist man nur noch aufgeschmissen und kann nur hoffen, das man überlebt und den Dämel besiegt, weil man doch ein paar Kniffe in der Hinterhand hat. Aber meist treten diese Gladi-Set-Leecher-Möchtegern-Überroxxor ja nur im Doppelpack auf und es ist sowieso vorbei.
> ...



Du hast einen Denkfehler!!!!

Wenn du als gemütlicher PVE-Spieler am Farmen bist und von nem arena-set equipten Schurken gekillt wurdest, dann hast du wohl den PVP-Server gewählt! Willst du davon verschont bleiben, versuchs mit nem PVE-Server. 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Tomminocka (16. Februar 2008)

Tefuron schrieb:


> Meiner Meinung nach ist Abhärtung schon ganz sinnvoll.
> Da sie in gewisser weise eine balance zwischen stoff trägern und characteren mit
> "schwereren" rüstungen schafft, bsp krieger.
> 
> ...




Die Abhärtung ist nicht als Balance zwischen Stoff- und Platteträger gedacht....

Ein Krieger kann seine Rüstung nur effektiv gegen Nahkampfangriffe einsetzen, magische Angriffe jedoch gehen direkt auf das Leben des Kriegers und umgeht die Rüstung des armen Nahkämpfers!

Abhärtung sorgt lediglich dafür, daß aufgrund der Erhöhung des Levelcaps(die ja auch für eine Erhöhung des Damageoutputs gesorgt hat), der Stoffi nicht durch 2 Schläge totgecrittet wird und "onehit"-Tötungen verschwinden, während der Krieger n bissl die Hoffnung haben kann nicht sofort von 2 6k Fireballs gekillt zu werden, oder so ähnlich 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 

Bin zwar Arena nicht so weit, aber finde Abhärtung ganz gut! Oh, wie habe ich es früher gehasst, nach 2 Treffern von nem Mage oder Warlock gekillt zu werden...


----------



## NarYethz (16. Februar 2008)

ich finde, abhärtung is ne prima sache, weil es wie schon oft gesagt pvp und pve trennt, klar is das für die pveler ein riesennachteil, aber so kommen die pvpler endlich auf nen vorteil, denn zu non-bc zeiten war es schon nervig, dass man sich als pvpler gerade so das pvpset zusammengekratzt hatte -entweder durch ruf und rang oder später dann durch ehre- aber trotzdem jeder idiotische pveler, der ne gute gilde/stammgrp für MC/BWL/Naxx/AQ hatte um sich entweder ziehen zu lassen oder tatsächlich vernünftig zu spielen, einen umkloppen oO da bin ich jetz schon überglücklich als teilzeit-spieler, da man endlich auch nen vorteil hat 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 
@DauerPVE-ler: Wenn ihr schon genug zeit habt für so viel Raiden jeden abend, dann sockelt euch einfach bissl abhärtung, lasst sie draufzaubern oder schafft euch einfach 2 sets an. is zwar bissl ehrefarmen nötig, aber wenn ihr ads mit eurer gilde macht und mit diesem 40mann-gleichzeitig-anmelde-addon (sry ka wie das heißt, benutze es nich 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

) dann habt ihr mit eurer gilde innerhalb eines tages locker eure 5-10k wenn ihr im AV ordentlich gewinnt. MfG euer Learic ^-^


----------



## Roldur (16. Februar 2008)

Ich finde die Abhärtung zum Kotzen.

Denn die Schwachstelle eines Stoffträgers z.b. ist nun mal, dass sie weniger aushalten.

Wenn ich als Krieger es endlich mal geschafft habe an nen Magier ranzukommen, was eh schon fast nicht geht, dann bekomme ich keinen Schaden raus und dann "bling" ist er wieder weg.
Oder ich kann stundenlang auf nen Priester oder Pala einhacken und der heilt und heilt und heilt und muss keine  Angst haben, dass er stirbt.

Ich bin PVE-geskillt, sprich Furor-Krieger. Dieser lebt von crits, ohne crits keinen Schlaghagel, kein Toben, keine Wut. Ich selbst habe auch ein paar PVP-Teile und habe 204 Abhärtung. Von Vorteil finde ich selbst aber kaum, da ich mit Platte eh schon viel aushalte was Melee-dmg angeht. Gegen Caster bin ich gefundenes Fressen.

Für Stoff-Träger ist die Abhärtung einfach zu extrem. Ist so als würden sie plötzlich Platte tragen oder so und für Plattenträger nicht wirklich rentabel. So kommt es mir vor.


----------



## Tharion der Taure (16. Februar 2008)

Auch ich finde die Abhärtung schwachsinnig, sie teilt die Spieler in eine Zwei-Klassen Gesellschaft ein. Du kannst PvE Epics haben ohne Ende, im PvP suckst du trotzdem ab, gegen Leute, die sich jeden Tag 12 Stunden ins Alteractal stellen und nichts machen und ab und zu Arena spielen. Früher war das PvP Spiel viel ausgeglichener, und wieso? ->Keine Abhärtung.


----------



## ReWahn (16. Februar 2008)

Phobius schrieb:


> Ich sehe es gemischt
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
> ...



Als mage beschwerst du dich über Krieger? Auf gleichem Equipniveau haust du jeden Krieger aus den Latschen! Dass du gegen Krieger draufgehst liegt entweder am über-imba-roxor-equip vom warri und an deinem grünen lvl 64 equip oder daran dass u deine klasse nicht spielen kannst...




Frostmagier/Gilneas schrieb:


> Ich bin ein mage mit noch nicht ganz so gutem equip. und wenn da dann ein krieger mit s2 bis s3 kommt kann ich machen was ich will, ich schaff einfach keine krits:
> und auch schurken haben da grosse nachteile gegen krieger. z.B.: krieger mit 50% lebenspunkte gegen einen schurken mit 100%. der schurke hat keine chance!!!
> 
> also abhärtung is nicht schlecht wenn man einen krieger oder pala oder so hat, aber die abhärtung entscheidet zu viele kämpfe. darum finde ich abhärtung is einen "spielspass killer"



Besorg dir erstmal ddein S1 Set und die restlichen PvP-Epics und geh dann nochmal in die Arena, danach weisst du in etwa wie das ganze funktioniert... Und wein hier nicht über Schurken die von Kriegern zerfetzt werden: Schere-Stein-Papier is das Prinzip im PvP... du haust Krieger dank deienr Frost und Sloweffekte total um, dafür macht der Krieger eben Schurken und Hexer kalt, die Hexer wiederrum hauen dich um... Wenn dir dieses Prinzip unfair erscheint dann hör auf mit PvP und geh raiden, da musste nur imemr gleich reagierende Bosse kloppen...



Roldur schrieb:


> Ich finde die Abhärtung zum Kotzen.
> 
> Denn die Schwachstelle eines Stoffträgers z.b. ist nun mal, dass sie weniger aushalten.
> 
> ...



Du Bist Furykrieger. Das allein zeigt schon dass du relativ wenig Ahnung hast: Furykrieger ist NICHT für PvP geeignet! Als MS-Warri unterbindet dein MS die Heilung der Gegner und dein Schadenspotenzial is hoch genug um die meisten Gegner zu hauen... und beschwer dich nicht über Paladine, die haben halt auch Platte, so gehts anderen Melees auch mit uns Kriegern... Alles in allem heulst du doch hier nur über das Grunddprinzip vom PvP in WoW, du kannst eben nicht gegen alle was machen... dafür bist du der Angstgegner von jedem Schurken und Hexenmeister... Auch hier: Geh raiden wenn dich das stört, richtig geskiltl dafür biste ja schon...



Tharion schrieb:


> Auch ich finde die Abhärtung schwachsinnig, sie teilt die Spieler in eine Zwei-Klassen Gesellschaft ein. Du kannst PvE Epics haben ohne Ende, im PvP suckst du trotzdem ab, gegen Leute, die sich jeden Tag 12 Stunden ins Alteractal stellen und nichts machen und ab und zu Arena spielen. Früher war das PvP Spiel viel ausgeglichener, und wieso? ->Keine Abhärtung.



Nap. Genau dafür is die Abhärtung da! damit Leuten, die keine Zeit zum raiden haben ne Altrnative geboten wird, bei der sie NICHT im Schatten der PvEler stehen... is doch andersrum auch so, versuch mal, mit pvp equip in die highend raids zu kommen... die lachen dich schön aus... und PvP war früher nicht "ausgeglichener"sondern so, dass die PvPer mit rang 14 trotz monatelangem PvP gegen jeden dahergelaufenen T3-Char downgegangen sind...

Ihr seidd doch eigentlich alle nur sauer weil ihr im bg von PvPlern geowned werdet... sehts halt ein, bgs und arena sind das revier der PvPler und Instanzen und Raids sind euer revier... wenn jeder in seinem revier bleibt hat keiner Probleme...


----------



## Cithian (16. Februar 2008)

wo zerstört abhärtung pvp rofl. mit abhärtung habens die armen mages auch irgentwann mal leichter gegen melee klassen. früher war das geheule so groß , nun haben se ne chance , klar verringert es auch deine crits aber das ist nunmal der sinn das es net ein onehit down spiel wird das nur entscheidet wer hat die besseren crits.


----------



## Tomminocka (16. Februar 2008)

ReWahn schrieb:


> Als mage beschwerst du dich über Krieger? Auf gleichem Equipniveau haust du jeden Krieger aus den Latschen! Dass du gegen Krieger draufgehst liegt entweder am über-imba-roxor-equip vom warri und an deinem grünen lvl 64 equip oder daran dass u deine klasse nicht spielen kannst...
> Besorg dir erstmal ddein S1 Set und die restlichen PvP-Epics und geh dann nochmal in die Arena, danach weisst du in etwa wie das ganze funktioniert... Und wein hier nicht über Schurken die von Kriegern zerfetzt werden: Schere-Stein-Papier is das Prinzip im PvP... du haust Krieger dank deienr Frost und Sloweffekte total um, dafür macht der Krieger eben Schurken und Hexer kalt, die Hexer wiederrum hauen dich um... Wenn dir dieses Prinzip unfair erscheint dann hör auf mit PvP und geh raiden, da musste nur imemr gleich reagierende Bosse kloppen...
> Du Bist Furykrieger. Das allein zeigt schon dass du relativ wenig Ahnung hast: Furykrieger ist NICHT für PvP geeignet! Als MS-Warri unterbindet dein MS die Heilung der Gegner und dein Schadenspotenzial is hoch genug um die meisten Gegner zu hauen... und beschwer dich nicht über Paladine, die haben halt auch Platte, so gehts anderen Melees auch mit uns Kriegern... Alles in allem heulst du doch hier nur über das Grunddprinzip vom PvP in WoW, du kannst eben nicht gegen alle was machen... dafür bist du der Angstgegner von jedem Schurken und Hexenmeister... Auch hier: Geh raiden wenn dich das stört, richtig geskiltl dafür biste ja schon...
> Nap. Genau dafür is die Abhärtung da! damit Leuten, die keine Zeit zum raiden haben ne Altrnative geboten wird, bei der sie NICHT im Schatten der PvEler stehen... is doch andersrum auch so, versuch mal, mit pvp equip in die highend raids zu kommen... die lachen dich schön aus... und PvP war früher nicht "ausgeglichener"sondern so, dass die PvPer mit rang 14 trotz monatelangem PvP gegen jeden dahergelaufenen T3-Char downgegangen sind...
> ...




jap + clap

apro pro pvp+fury(gleich kommt: falscher thread^^):

ich würde in Arena gern mal diese skurile skillung ausprobieren:

http://www.wow-europe.com/de/info/basics/t...000000000000000

war schonmal jemand so wahnsinnig und hat das ausprobiert? erfahrungen? 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Cithian (16. Februar 2008)

ReWahn schrieb:


> Ihr seidd doch eigentlich alle nur sauer weil ihr im bg von PvPlern geowned werdet... sehts halt ein, bgs und arena sind das revier der PvPler und Instanzen und Raids sind euer revier... wenn jeder in seinem revier bleibt hat keiner Probleme...






			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 
einer der besten sätze die ich seid langem gesehn hab. das mimimi gewhine und geschreie nach nerfs gegen klassen wurde erst so schlimm als leute pvp jointen die nie was damit zu tun hatten und es eigentlich auch garnet machen wollen aber die waffen sind ja so besser als die die man evt bis bt ect bekommt. also maschieren viele pveler ins pvp . dort läufts aber net wie im pve und woran liegt das ? genau an den anderen klassen die sicherlich viel zu stark sind. oO

wenn man eins sagen kann dann isses eher das pvp hier und da dem pve schädigt aber sicherlich nicht abhärtung dem pvp schädigt. Warum? die letzen veränderungen an klassen wurden eigentlich deswegen gemacht weil sich zuviele im pvp bereich beschwerten. letztendlich wurden damit aber auch pve inhalte angeschnitten die damit eigentlich garnix zu tun haben. noch kann man sagen das es relativ harmlos war aber wenn man sich die whine foren beiträge mancher trolle anschaut fragt man sich wie lang noch?


----------



## Cindorei (16. Februar 2008)

Ich glaub es wurd noch nicht erwähnt aber ich meine das das Resiliencecap bei 462,3 liegt, oder täusch ich mich? 

Topic: Abhärtung wurd ins Spiel inplementiert um die Kämpfe länger zu gestalten, wobei es bei einigen Klassen natürlich ein Schuss in den Ofen war. Zum Beispiel der Schurke, der von seinen kritischen Treffern lebt wird dadurch das Leben zur Hölle gemacht. Allgemein ist die Äbhärtung für jeden "Melee" ein sogenannter "Nerf".

Und was für mich fragwürdig ist, wie kann man sich als Caster über Abhärtung beschweren, besonders ihr Magier könnt es als "PvP-Buff" bezeichnen.

Was Blizzard aber trotzallem ändern sollte ist, dass die Abhärtung zusammen mit der Rüstung skaliert - Schaut euch mal Schurken an die hoffnungslos auf einen Paladin, Krieger (der oft sobald ein Schurke in Sicht ist auf Schild und 1h zurückgreift) ein prügeln und nichts an Schaden bei raus kommt. Das ist einfach nur komplett für die Tonne.


----------



## Mikaster (16. Februar 2008)

AngelusMortifer schrieb:


> und dann? instanzen mangels guter rüssi nurnoch von sehr guten heilern heilbar die auch nen besseres equip haben als der tank? das problem ist einfach das man pvp und pve schwer trennen kann und blizzard versucht es mit der abhärtung, da wenn sie rüssi etc nerfen würden würde das auch pveler betreffen
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.



hmm okay, aber inzen sind was anders als pvp wie du selber sagts dann sollten sie die pvp items vonner rüssi her schwächen 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Derrty (16. Februar 2008)

Ich kann nur sagen www.youtube.com

Schaut euch die Videos von Leuten die ne wertung von über 2k haben, die kämpfen alle um die 5-10 min.
Und genau DAS erwarte ich mir als Arena Spieler. Schließlich will ich ja was erleben und nicht nur reingehn mit 5 Arka/Fire Mages alle machen Instant Pyro auf die 1-2 Healer und somit is der kampf ja auch schon wieder vorbei.

Mit gefällt es wenn die Kämpfe lange dauert. Man lernt viel neues über sein eigenen skill und lernt aus fehlern. Wenn mann sich das ganze auf Video aufnimmt und nacher nachmal anschaut kann man auch die Fehler sehn die man aus Reflex macht uns versuchen dies zu ändern.


Aber eins muss ich noch sagen, ich find auf BG sollten die leute echt alle nur PvE equip tragen. Ich mein wenn dann son s3 pala reinrennt kämpft der allein gegen den halben BG und lenkt supi ab 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 Aber es is eben unfair^^


----------



## Myhordi (16. Februar 2008)

Cindorei schrieb:


> Ich glaub es wurd noch nicht erwähnt aber ich meine das das Resiliencecap bei 462,3 liegt, oder täusch ich mich?
> 
> Topic: Abhärtung wurd ins Spiel inplementiert um die Kämpfe länger zu gestalten, wobei es bei einigen Klassen natürlich ein Schuss in den Ofen war. Zum Beispiel der Schurke, der von seinen kritischen Treffern lebt wird dadurch das Leben zur Hölle gemacht. Allgemein ist die Äbhärtung für jeden "Melee" ein sogenannter "Nerf".
> 
> ...


/signed
Beosnders ich als schami healer bin sher über resilece erfreut da ich ohn sehr shcnell weggehauen werde


----------



## Roldur (16. Februar 2008)

ReWahn schrieb:


> Du Bist Furykrieger. Das allein zeigt schon dass du relativ wenig Ahnung hast: Furykrieger ist NICHT für PvP geeignet! Als MS-Warri unterbindet dein MS die Heilung der Gegner und dein Schadenspotenzial is hoch genug um die meisten Gegner zu hauen... und beschwer dich nicht über Paladine, die haben halt auch Platte, so gehts anderen Melees auch mit uns Kriegern... Alles in allem heulst du doch hier nur über das Grunddprinzip vom PvP in WoW, du kannst eben nicht gegen alle was machen... dafür bist du der Angstgegner von jedem Schurken und Hexenmeister... Auch hier: Geh raiden wenn dich das stört, richtig geskiltl dafür biste ja schon...



Ahnung habe ich genug, ich wollte es nur nochmal hervorheben, wie der Unterschied zwischen PVE und PVP Skillung und Ausrüstung ist bezüglich der Abhärtung 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## ReWahn (16. Februar 2008)

Weint nicht alle über dir böhsen krieger und palas gegen die ie ach so totgenerften schurken nix machen können... schurken hauen an stoffis immer noch heftig schaden raus und wenn sie mit ihrem stunlock umgehen können sind sie er tod der meisten leder- und kettenrüstungsklassen... ich wein ja auch nich rum dass magier mit ihren 10 möglichkeiten, mich festzufrieren oder zu verlangsamen so overpowered sind... abhärtung bringt _jeder_ klasse was! ich wette, dass auch so manchem schurken schon durch nen vermiedenen feuerschlag krit das leben gerettet wurde... aber ich kenn ja eure argumentation: "Abhärtung is ja eigentlich toll, nur an den gegnern muss die generft werden, die sind damit viel zu stark!" -.-


----------



## Deeroy (16. Februar 2008)

Ohne Abhärtung wär PVP unspielbar!

Der Schaden steigt immer weiter an da wär heal total Sinnlos weil man niemanden hochgeheilt bekommt.
Es ist jetzt noch so, dass man mit 300 abhärtung in der 5er arena sehr fix down geht wenn man im focus steht.

S1 Items die man wirklich einfach erfarmen kann sind für PVE eh ned wirklich gut, die kann man fix ersetzen wenn man PVE macht. Alles höher als S1 is schon ne gewisse Herausforderung da Arena, wenn man auf hoher Wertung spielen will doch sehr anspruchsvoll ist.

PVE Items (episch) im PVP reichen für die BGs im großen auch noch aus um gut mitzuspielen, da sind eh großteils ned besonders gut equippte Spieler unterwegs. 

Das einzige Problem ist, man ist zB mit full S3 equip im PVE besser drann als mit full T6 im PVP.
Aber mit 2.4 kann man dann ja eh PVP Items mit PVE Tokens kaufen.
(Was vllt wieder umgekehrt Probleme macht weil es gibt sicher kein T6/T5 für Arenapunkte zu kaufen)

Und dass PVE Bosse schwerer sind als Arena wie es in dem thread behauptet wurde halt ich fürn Gerücht.
Das einzig schwierige an 25ern ist, wie ich finde 25 Leute zu finden die richtig zocken können. 

In der Arena muss sehr viel mehr auf Positionierung geachtet werden. Man muss um einiges mehr im Auge behalten als im PVE.
Im PVE sind es bei jedem Boss immer nur ne Handvoll sachen die man beachten muss (bei 25 Leuten is die Schwierigkeit das hald alle 25 Leute das hinbekommen). Bosse reagieren bei jedem Try gleich.
Bosse Laufen ned auf einmal um ne Säule wenn sie im Focus stehn, sie wechseln auch ned auf einmal das Target ums den Heilern schwerer zu machen. Bosse machen sich auch ned mit ihren Adds aus das sie nen Heiler die ganze zeit mit verschiedenen CC ausser Gefecht setzen.

MFG


----------



## Tefuron (16. Februar 2008)

Naja soweit ich weiß, hat Abhärung auch auswirungen auf Kritischezauber @Tomminocka


----------



## Arkoras (16. Februar 2008)

Würd auch sagen das ohne Abhärtung die Krits einfach zu groß werden würden


----------



## ReWahn (17. Februar 2008)

Deeroy schrieb:


> Ohne Abhärtung wär PVP unspielbar!
> 
> Der Schaden steigt immer weiter an da wär heal total Sinnlos weil man niemanden hochgeheilt bekommt.
> Es ist jetzt noch so, dass man mit 300 abhärtung in der 5er arena sehr fix down geht wenn man im focus steht.
> ...



/sign

sagt eigentlich alles aus...


----------

